# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CPC 158 -Topique unique

## Acteon

A y&#39;est il est la  ::wub::  
Petit test de quake wars qui a la note qu&#39;il mérite, un bon guide d&#39;ackboo sur tf2  ::lol::  un vrai test de halo 3 et une preview de la beta de crysis.
Honte a ceux qui se font "dominer" par ackboo  ::XD::

----------


## Pelomar

> un bon guide d&#39;ackboo sur tf2


  ::unsure::  

Enfin sinon il a l&#39;air cool, je l&#39;acheterais lundi  ::lol::

----------


## Kob

C&#39;est à dire pour la note d&#39;ET: quake wars ?

----------


## Acteon

> C&#39;est à dire pour la note d&#39;ET: quake wars ?


3.80€ dans toutes les bonnes librairies  ::lol::  
(tain quel commercial ce acteon)

----------


## Kob

Ba attends, je vais le prendre, sinon je serai pas là, mais c&#39;est vraiment par curiosité...

----------


## Pelomar

> Ba attends, je vais le prendre, sinon je serai pas là, mais c&#39;est vraiment par curiosité...


MENTEUR

CREVE, COMMUNISTE A LA MANQUE !


(et ce que ca parle de Portal et d&#39;HL2;episode2 ?)

----------


## Kob

Gniiiiiiii je suis curieux, ze veux savoir !! Dites le moi !!! 

Nan, bref, c&#39;est vrai ze veux savoir ^^

----------


## Ash

6/10

----------


## Kob

6/10 ????? 

Barf... c&#39;est pas beaucoup   :<_<:

----------


## Next

Recu ce matin alors que je l&#39;attendais meme pas, c&#39;est con j&#39;ais pas finis de lire le 157.

----------


## jofission

> 6/10



Nan.

Mais, 



*6/10 §§§§§§§§§* 



Ca apprendra à tous les cons qui ont balancés des notes dans le topic précédent alors que j&#39;avais pas encore reçu le mien.   :<_<:  



PS : Moi qui voulait me taper ET:QW pensant retrouver un truc supérieur à BF2 (bien sympa à son époque tout de même), jsuis carrément refroidit là. Pas grave je vais m&#39;acheter l&#39;intégrale des sims avec l&#39;économie faite.   ::ninja::

----------


## Ash

Franchement, qu&#39;est ce qu&#39;on s&#39;en tape du suspens insoutenable à connaitre la note attribuée par un journaliste. Tout le monde a déjà joué à la démo et a son propre avis...
(je parle du suspens hein, pas de l&#39;article ni du journaliste)

----------


## PrinceGITS

> (et ce que ca parle de Portal et d&#39;HL2;episode2 ?)


Dans le prochain numéro.
Avec j&#39;espère le test de Experience 112. Il me tente bien !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Franchement, qu&#39;est ce qu&#39;on s&#39;en tape du suspens insoutenable à connaitre la note attribuée par un journaliste. Tout le monde a déjà joué à la démo et a son propre avis...
> (je parle du suspens hein, pas de l&#39;article ni du journaliste)


D&#39;ailleurs ce test est celui qui m&#39;a vraiment le pluys fait marrer pour l&#39;instant ^^.

----------


## Timekeeper

Il y a un gros *bug* : la publicité toute noire _(gros)_ bêta dès aujourd&#39;hui  ::siffle::  



Bon à part ça, j&#39;ai lut l&#39;édito et le résumé "_notre avis_" sur Halo 3, sans aller jusqu&#39;à donner mon avis sur le problème je dirais que j&#39;aime beaucoup le résumé drôle et cassant, c&#39;est beau... et triste... mais beau... mais triste...  ::cry::

----------


## Mr Ianou

mais beau...

il est bon le 158 bon test de QW mais attention ce n&#39;est pas qu&#39;un 6/10 comme ca la ca sent le wait and see

superbe test de halo 3 rien que pour ca ca vaut le coup de prendre CPC 

et en plus la france a perdu

le monde est beau ce samedi 13 octobre 2007

ps : pour ceux qui me critiquerait sur mon manque d&#39;engagement de l&#39;equipe de rugby, une partie de ma colere a été dit ce soir par groland et le site de bernard laporte 

merci donc a groland et cpc d&#39;exister

----------


## mOrice

> : Moi qui voulait me taper ET:QW pensant retrouver un truc supérieur à BF2 (bien sympa à son époque tout de même), jsuis carrément refroidit là. Pas grave je vais m&#39;acheter l&#39;intégrale des sims avec l&#39;économie faite.


En même temps moi j&#39;aurais mit 6 à TF2 et  9 (un poil trop) à ETQW... Je me demande d&#39;ailleur l&#39;interet pour moi de continuer à acheter canardPC parce même si il est pas cher ca fait quand même cher lablague foireuses...

----------


## Guest

> En même temps moi j&#39;aurais mit 6 à TF2 et  9 (un poil trop) à ETQW... Je me demande d&#39;ailleur l&#39;interet pour moi de continuer à acheter canardPC parce même si il est pas cher ca fait quand même cher lablague foireuses...


"En même temps moi..."
Oui, toi.

----------


## yopyop

> En même temps moi j&#39;aurais mit 6 à TF2 et  9 (un poil trop) à ETQW... Je me demande d&#39;ailleur l&#39;interet pour moi de continuer à acheter canardPC parce même si il est pas cher ca fait quand même cher lablague foireuses...


En meme temps si t&#39;achetes un magazine ou un journal que si il s&#39;aligne sur tes gouts, je t&#39;annonce que tu perds de l&#39;argent pour rien...

----------


## iroko944

Très bon cru je confirme. Entre l&#39;annonce d&#39;un HS en Novembre spécial hardware et la phrase assassine d&#39;El Gringo à la fin du test de Stranglehold.
Pour ce qui est de la note de ET:QW je la trouve totalement mérité après avoir joué à la démo qui à mon avis ne casse pas la patte à un lapin.

----------


## Lotto

Quid de PES ?

----------


## mOrice

> "En même temps moi..."
> Oui, toi.


Ben oui juste pour souligner qu&#39;un note n&#39;est pas tout...Et que les gouts et les couleurs..




> En meme temps si t&#39;achetes un magazine ou un journal que si il s&#39;aligne sur tes gouts, je t&#39;annonce que tu perds de l&#39;argent pour rien...


oO
Ben tiens je vais aller chez un caviste qui va me conseiller des vins que j&#39;aime pas....

----------


## Guest

> Ben oui juste pour souligner qu&#39;un note n&#39;est pas tout...Et que les gouts et les couleurs..


Mais c&#39;est exactement ce que je dis  ::):

----------


## Akemi

Reçu hier matin ça fait plaisir pour commencer son week-end   ::w00t::  
Bon numéro, le petit guide sur tf2 était très sympa, d&#39;autant plus que j&#39;ai l&#39;intention de m&#39;y mettre bientôt.
Et puis le test de halo 3 m&#39;a bien fait rire   ::happy2::

----------


## Techno94

Encore un n° excellent, le ton de CPC est toujours aussi affuté, entre celui du Canard du mercredi et de mon bon vieux journal de Pilote dans les 60-70&#39;s.
(Ben oui, je lis CPC depuis 1 an mais j&#39;ai l&#39;âge d&#39;un gars qui a débuté le jeux vidéo sur Pong, puis Oric, ST, Amiga........j&#39;arrête avant de m&#39;écrouler de vieillesse !).

Ceci dit, je touche encore aux FPS et la note (un petit 6) de QW est celle que j&#39;aurai donné après essai de la démo. Je me mets à TF2 et c&#39;est géant comme poilade   ::lol::  

Qunat à Crysis, j&#39;avoue hésiter à casser ma tirelire pour avoir la config nécessaire d&#39;après ce que Threanor dit !

Good games les djeunes   :<_<:

----------


## Pelomar

> Encore un n° excellent, le ton de CPC est toujours aussi affuté, entre celui du Canard du mercredi et de mon bon vieux journal de Pilote dans les 60-70&#39;s.
> (Ben oui, je lis CPC depuis 1 an mais j&#39;ai l&#39;âge d&#39;un gars qui a débuté le jeux vidéo sur Pong, puis Oric, ST, Amiga........j&#39;arrête avant de m&#39;écrouler de vieillesse !).
> 
> Ceci dit, je touche encore aux FPS et la note (un petit 6) de QW est celle que j&#39;aurai donné après essai de la démo. Je me mets à TF2 et c&#39;est géant comme poilade   
> 
> Qunat à Crysis, j&#39;avoue hésiter à casser ma tirelire pour avoir la config nécessaire d&#39;après ce que Threanor dit !
> 
> Good games les djeunes


Bienvenue a toi en tout cas  ::lol::

----------


## iceman

> Quid de PES ?


 Il est testé par ackboo mais comme il le dit justement, il faudra beaucoup de pratique pour savoir si c&#39;est un bon cru. En tout cas, je vais me laisser tenté cette année d&#39;autant que la convertion pc a l&#39;air soignée.

----------


## yopyop

> oO
> Ben tiens je vais aller chez un caviste qui va me conseiller des vins que j&#39;aime pas....


Ben disons que ton caviste est plus à comparer avec ton revendeur de jeux préféré.
A ce que je sache, canard PC ne gagne pas un rond sur les jeux que tu achetes...

Ce que je veux te dire c&#39;est que si je devais ne lire que les magasines de cinéma
qui ont les mêmes gouts que moi, ben je serai forcé d&#39;écrire mon propre magasine...
Heureusement, généralement avant la note il y a un texte dans lesquels le testeur
indique les points fort et les points faible de ce qu&#39;il critique.

Bref j&#39;attend encore qu&#39;un magazine/site bazarde les notes en fin de test (un peu 
comme l&#39;avait fait juste avant sa disparition feu Player One si je ne m&#39;abuse).

----------


## Femto

Très bon guide pour Team Fortress 2, à lire avec celui de dstructoid.com et la page "TF2 pour les nuls" sur e même forum.

Juste une correction : il me semble qu&#39;il est dit dans CPC que passer au resupply de sa base avec un Spy permet de recharger sa jauge de camouflage optique, et bien c&#39;est que des conneries.

Et Halo a eu la note qu&#39;il mérite, mais je trouve le test de ETQW un peu sévère.

C&#39;est la classe d&#39;être abonné   ::ninja::

----------


## jofission

> Il est testé par ackboo mais comme il le dit justement, il faudra beaucoup de pratique pour savoir si c&#39;est un bon cru. En tout cas, je vais me laisser tenté cette année d&#39;autant que la convertion pc a l&#39;air soignée.



Tu joues avec une manette sur le paicai ?
Jme tâte, le foutche (c&#39;est le mal) et en particulier PES me manque un peu.

----------


## Rom1

Tain toujours pas recu ! mais que fait la police?  ::o:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Tu joues avec une manette sur le paicai ?


PES au clavier...  ::unsure::

----------


## Nono

Un super numéro. Moi qui hésitait justement entre Fifa et PES, je vais pouvoir en savoir un peu plus sur ces jeux.

----------


## DakuTenshi

OMFG la bédé de Couly est aynorme, j&#39;adore  ::wub::  (pas CVB d&#39;ailleurs)

----------


## Marty

> Tain toujours pas recu ! mais que fait la police?


Va voir par la. Il cherchait aussi.

 ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Au fait, pour l&#39;article page 10 sur les IG nobels, le médicament en question c&#39;est le Viagra  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

A propos de Halo 3.

J&#39;ai toujours raison
 :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

putain may il est introuvable dans mon coin...  ::sad::  (14eme)

----------


## Goji

Il faudra penser à patcher vos dealers, mes canards.
Ce matin :

"Bonjour, Canard PC s&#39;il vous plaît !"
- Ah ! euh…euh… *scrute avec inquiétude son étalage* ah oui !
- Non ça c&#39;est celui du 1er octobre, il est bien mais je l&#39;ai déjà.
- Ah ! euh… il va falloir attendre encore dans ce cas, Canard PC c&#39;est une fois par mois !"

J&#39;ai hésité entre un bon coup de pied dans les roustons ou l&#39;ingestion forcée du _20 minutes_, mais j&#39;étais déjà très à la bourre…

----------


## Guest

Z&#39;avez qu&#39;à avoir un libraire qui le lit  :B):

----------


## Maskass

> Il faudra penser à patcher vos dealers, mes canards.
> Ce matin :
> 
> "Bonjour, Canard PC s&#39;il vous plaît !"
> - Ah ! euh…euh… *scrute avec inquiétude son étalage* ah oui !
> - Non ça c&#39;est celui du 1er octobre, il est bien mais je l&#39;ai déjà.
> - Ah ! euh… il va falloir attendre encore dans ce cas, Canard PC c&#39;est une fois par mois !"


Meme chose pour moi... la vendeuse pensait que c&#39;était un mensuel... et pareil, elle ne l&#39;avais pas encore recu... je vais attendre demain mais du coup sans mon CPC je suis de mauvaise humeur.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Meme chose pour moi... la vendeuse pensait que c&#39;était un mensuel... et pareil, elle ne l&#39;avais pas encore recu... je vais attendre demain mais du coup sans mon CPC je suis de mauvaise humeur.


pareil  ::(:  

je verrai ce soir sur d&#39;autres quioskes

----------


## Septa

> Meme chose pour moi... la vendeuse pensait que c&#39;était un mensuel... et pareil, elle ne l&#39;avais pas encore recu... je vais attendre demain mais du coup sans mon CPC je suis de mauvaise humeur.


Même chose pour moi ce wekeend... Zont du mal les vendeurs avec les bimensuels on dirait...

Ce matin je l&#39;ai pas encore trouvé... Ce soir avec un peu de chance...

----------


## Pelomar

Scandale !
On est le 15 et mon revendeur habituel, d&#39;habitude toujours en avance, ne l&#39;a pas !

Je vais aller y refaire un tour, peux pas me résoudre   ::cry::  

(enfin bon pour rester dans l&#39;optique coincoin, je me suis payé les dossiers du canard enchainé)

----------


## yopyop

Rien non plus à St Lazare, ni chez mon libraire favori




> (enfin bon pour rester dans l&#39;optique coincoin, je me suis payé les dossiers du canard enchainé)


Autant j&#39;ai été déçu par leur dossier jeu de cet été, autant celui là est excellent

----------


## Lotto

J&#39;ai checké 4 putains de kioskes et aucun ne l&#39;avait. J&#39;ai pété un cable. En plus, j&#39;avais 3.80 euros dans la poche que je comptais dépenser pour Canard PC, et a cause de la société de consommation je les ai dépensé en n&#39;importe quoi. 3.8 euros de perdus donc. Monde de merde.

----------


## Threanor

On ne l&#39;a pas reçu à la rédac non plus.

----------


## PrinceGITS

hahahahaha :rirenerveux:

Pour une fois que les abonnés sont vraiement les premiers à l&#39;avoir.   ::siffle::

----------


## Rom1

Yopla, recu  ::wub::  

le papier a changé? la qualité est meilleure je trouve...  ::w00t::  pis toutes ces pages de news, miam  ::wub::

----------


## Marty

:^_^:  Sa me fait bien rire.
Au bout de la france, à Brest, je chope le Canard aujourd&#39;hui chez mon revendeur habituel.
Bon ok ! Il était légérement nitraté mais quand meme !   :;):

----------


## Akemi

> Yopla, recu  
> 
> le papier a changé? la qualité est meilleure je trouve...  pis toutes ces pages de news, miam


J&#39;ai pas remarqué un changement de papier, par contre c&#39;est le premier numéro que je reçois depuis le 153 qui n&#39;a pas sa couverture abimé   ::lol::  (déchiré, ou taches de café)

----------


## Marty

> Z&#39;avez qu&#39;à avoir un libraire qui le lit


T&#39;es libraire ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> T&#39;es libraire ?


Non, mais je le lis  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Z&#39;avez qu&#39;à avoir un libraire qui le lit


Genre t&#39;en connais beaucoup des libraires qui savent lire? Hein? Et en plus qui comprenne des blagues sur Jack Thompson???

----------


## NitroG42

punaise c&#39;est un scandale, il était sorti à vichy le 158...
chuis deg.

ah en fait je suis pas seul, merci...

----------


## Guest

> Genre t&#39;en connais beaucoup des libraires qui savent lire? Hein? Et en plus qui comprenne des blagues sur Jack Thompson???


Ben ouais, mon libraire il lit carrément Canard PC, c&#39;est ouf guedin, que même pas tu peux imaginer. Il en a toujours 4 ou 5 exemplaires à chaque fois en plus  ::wub::

----------


## Sylvine

Je viens de lire le test de Halo 3 et suis outré.
Bon, le mot est peut-être un peu fort, il n&#39;empeche que je reste sceptique (comme la fosse) devant la note.

Je precise tout de suite, j&#39;ai adoré le premier Halo mais je suis parfaitement que 95% des tests on très largement surnoté ce jeu que par ailleurs je n&#39;ai même pas pu voir.

Pour vous dire c&#39;est même pas la note en elle même qui me choque, c&#39;est le fait que le testeur soit plus severe juste parce que le jeu rencontre un succès qu&#39;il juge immérité. C&#39;est même pas moi qui le dis, si je lis la fin du test c&#39;est ecrit en toute lettre "il mériterait un 5[...] je colle un très sévère quatre. Pour rééquilibrer".
Passons rapidement sur cette attitude assez infantille en soi et passons maintenant sur le reste du test.
Vous lui reprochez quoi exactement à ce jeu?
Parce que c&#39;est amusant mais si pour les points négatifs je change "Halo 3" par, totalement au hasard, "TF2" ou d&#39;autres jeux très bien notés dans CPC on peut quasiment écrire le même test.

"Car PES 2008 (8/10) est tout ce que nous detestons chez Canard PC [...] une license surexploitée et ressucée jusqu&#39;à la moelle, au gameplay daté n&#39;apportant rien au genre..."

"Coté scenario Half Life 2 (9/10). On retrouve donc Gordon Freeman dans un train. Il va devoir se tailler une route entre Combines et aliens, nettoyant notre jolie planéte [...] de trahison indignes d&#39;un reste de Jhon Woo et autres douceurs. Pas de doutes, les bas du front y trouveront leur compte."

"Coté gameplay, nous voilà servis à la même enseigne. TF2 (9/10) reussit la perfomance de ressuciter le type de jeu disparu depuis 10 ans"

"On fera toutefois preuve d&#39;un minimum de chrétienté en reconnaissant que passé les deux premiers chapitres insuportables de linéarité de Call of Duty 2 (8/10) (j&#39;avance dans un couloir, un nazi m&#39;attends, je poursuis dans mon couloir, un camion lache des troupes ad nauséam)"

S&#39;ensuit une critique du mode multi sans AUCUN argument donc je peut même pas remplacer par un autre jeu. Ou plutôt si, je pourrais mettre, encore une fois dans le hasard le plus total, TF2 à la place on verrait pas la différence vu qu&#39;il n&#39;y pas d&#39;argumentation.
Et au passage, ça n&#39;est pas Halo 3 qui emprunté le systeme de bouclier aux jeu de shoot recent vu que c&#39;est le premier Halo qui a inventé le principe.

Voilà, et oui, je fait ça juste pour me venger de la note de Quake Wars qui est elle aussi inexplicablement basse (là aussi je pourrait remplacer "Quake Wars" par "Battlefield 2" (8/10).

----------


## NitroG42

d&#39;accord avec halo 3, pas d&#39;ac avec quake wars.
Enfin je dis ca, j&#39;ai pas encore lu les tests mais je pense que 4 c&#39;est un peu exagéré aussi, et surtout, les arguments de sylvine sont très détaillés.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

PAs de spoil les gars bourdel...  ::|:

----------


## banja

Hihihi IL faut avouer que pour ce n°, Gringo y va fort de son troll bien épais dans la rubrique culture !

Ah correctif de dernière mn : il s&#39;agirait en fait de journalisme engagé par voie de presse indépendante !   ::XD::

----------


## aargh27

> Je viens de lire le test de Halo 3 et suis outré.
> Bon, le mot est peut-être un peu fort, il n&#39;empeche que je reste sceptique (comme la fosse) devant la note.
> 
> Je precise tout de suite, j&#39;ai adoré le premier Halo mais je suis parfaitement que 95% des tests on très largement surnoté ce jeu que par ailleurs je n&#39;ai même pas pu voir.
> 
> Pour vous dire c&#39;est même pas la note en elle même qui me choque, c&#39;est le fait que le testeur soit plus severe juste parce que le jeu rencontre un succès qu&#39;il juge immérité. C&#39;est même pas moi qui le dis, si je lis la fin du test c&#39;est ecrit en toute lettre "il mériterait un 5[...] je colle un très sévère quatre. Pour rééquilibrer".
> Passons rapidement sur cette attitude assez infantille en soi et passons maintenant sur le reste du test.
> Vous lui reprochez quoi exactement à ce jeu?
> Parce que c&#39;est amusant mais si pour les points négatifs je change "Halo 3" par, totalement au hasard, "TF2" ou d&#39;autres jeux très bien notés dans CPC on peut quasiment écrire le même test.
> ...



C&#39;est juste qu&#39;il est super moyen, que les armes sont des pistolets à eau, qu&#39;il n&#39;apporte rien de nouveau, se joue au pad et se torche rapidement ? 

Le buzz autour d&#39;Halo est vraiment un truc inexplicable.

----------


## jofission

> PES au clavier...



C&#39;est une question.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## francou008

> A propos de Halo 3.
> 
> J&#39;ai toujours raison


Sbin vrai tout ça.
Tu es un génie Sylvine.

Ou pas.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> ...


Je pense que les extrait que tu donnes sont sortis de leur contexte. Un jeu peut très bien avoir une bonne note mais avoir de gros défaut de conception. C&#39;est le plaisir de jeu qui prime.

PES est quasi identique depuis des années. Et c&#39;est bien mis dans le test de PES 2008. Mais cela reste un très bon (le meilleur ?) jeu de foot dispo sur nos machines.

Halo 3 n&#39;apporte rien aux épisodes précédents et en plus semble très peu agréable à jouer.
Quand à la remarque sur la note de Boulon qui lui colle 4 pour rééquilibrer, tu peux très bien dire que c&#39;est un 5 que vaut ce jeu. C&#39;est tout aussi vrai. Boulon a juste dénoncé l&#39;hypocrisie des journalistes devant une campagne marketing.

----------


## Biskuit

M&#39;est d&#39;avis qu&#39;y en a à la rédac&#39; qui ont du croiser quelques vieux stewarts bien vicelards ...
pour en parler avec autant d&#39;expérience... Souvenirs de voyages outre atlantiques douloureux 
pour vos fessiers ou bien ??!!!   ::siffle::  ( rapport à la news de début de mag&#39; )   ::rolleyes::

----------


## getcha

N&#39;y a t&#39;il personne ici qui prefere Stangehold a Bioshock parce ca fait chier d&#39;écouter des mp3 de merde pour comprendre qu&#39;il ne faut pas traverser une map en tirant sur tout ce qui bouge ?
Strangehold c&#39;est quand même génial, surtout apres une bonne journée de boulot ou tu n&#39;a qu&#39;une seule envie : buter des hong-kongais dans un jeu vidéo.

----------


## Goji

> parce ca fait chier d&#39;écouter des mp3 de merde pour comprendre qu&#39;il ne faut pas traverser une map en tirant sur tout ce qui bouge ?


Gné ?


Sinon n°158 trouvé ce matin, y&#39;en a qui ont eu chaud aux valseuses !

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, 6 pages inutiles sur TF2, super!
Par pitié, arretez les guides strategiques ou reservez ça pour les hors-series (ça changera des HS matos...).
En plus c&#39;est remplit de détails enervants du genre "Pour gagner des points facilement..." "Avec cette classe vous serez en haut du tableau des scores..." et des "Pour pouvoir jouer dans des conditions convenables, mettez tous les graphismes au minimum et binder 50 touches afin d&#39;ameliorer votre reactivité de 0.5 secondes".
Les conseils pour "progamers" de mes deux on les trouves sur n&#39;importe quel site specialisé, si j&#39;achete CPC c&#39;est trouver autre chose.


C&#39;est bon, allez-y, flagellez moi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Putain, 6 pages inutiles sur TF2, super!
> Par pitié, arretez les guides strategiques ou reservez ça pour les hors-series (ça changera des HS matos...).
> En plus c&#39;est remplit de détails enervants du genre "Pour gagner des points facilement..." "Avec cette classe vous serez en haut du tableau des scores..." et des "Pour pouvoir jouer dans des conditions convenables, mettez tous les graphismes au minimum et binder 50 touches afin d&#39;ameliorer votre reactivité de 0.5 secondes".
> Les conseils pour "progamers" de mes deux on les trouves sur n&#39;importe quel site specialisé, si j&#39;achete CPC c&#39;est trouver autre chose.
> C&#39;est bon, allez-y, flagellez moi.


Dis donc toi, t&#39;es pas un peu aigri ?

----------


## Guest

> Dis donc toi, t&#39;es pas un peu aigri ?


Non, il est jeune. C&#39;est pire.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Non, il est jeune. C&#39;est pire.


Et le rageux qui aime Halo 3   ::ninja::

----------


## Sylvine

> Dis donc toi, t&#39;es pas un peu aigri ?


Ba j&#39;avoue qu&#39;entre la note de TF2 et celle de QW (mais ça à la limite c&#39;est pas grave), un test de Halo 3 ecrit uniquement pour dire "Regardez, nous on a une grosse paire de couille et on est des gros rebels de la mort!" (un test comme ça vous auriez pu le faire tenir sur une demi page dans les tests expediés à la va vite dans les pages au debut) et maintenant ça je l&#39;ai un peu en travers de la gorge.
Surtout que les guides chiants (et là je peux même pas vous en vouloir que ça soit chiant, je vois mal comment rendre un bilan comptable interessant) étalés sur 6 pages c&#39;est pas la première fois que ça arrive.
Mais si je fais tout ça c&#39;est pas pour le plaisir de critiquer, c&#39;est pour (tenter) d&#39;améliorer le magazine.
Si j&#39;en avais rien à foutre de ce journal je fermerais ma gueule.
C&#39;est bien pour ça le forum, faire des sugestions, emettre des critiques.
A contrario j&#39;ai adoré la BD de Couly.

----------


## Pierronamix

> Ba j&#39;avoue qu&#39;entre la note de TF2 et celle de QW (mais ça à la limite c&#39;est pas grave), un test de Halo 3 ecrit uniquement pour dire "Regardez, nous on a une grosse paire de couille et on est des gros rebels de la mort!" (un test comme ça vous auriez pu le faire tenir sur une demi page dans les tests expediés à la va vite dans les pages au debut) et maintenant ça je l&#39;ai un peu en travers de la gorge.
> Surtout que les guides chiants (et là je peux même pas vous en vouloir que ça soit chiant, je vois mal comment rendre un bilan comptable interessant) étalés sur 6 pages c&#39;est pas la première fois que ça arrive.
> Mais si je fais tout ça c&#39;est pas pour le plaisir de critiquer, c&#39;est pour (tenter) d&#39;améliorer le magazine.
> Si j&#39;en avais rien à foutre de ce journal je fermerais ma gueule.
> C&#39;est bien pour ça le forum, faire des sugestions, emettre des critiques.
> A contrario j&#39;ai adoré la BD de Couly.


Mais en même temps, ils sont pas les seuls a gueuler sur Halo 3, hein, y a pas mal d&#39;autres webzine qui l&#39;ont fait.

Et puis tenter d&#39;améliorer le magazine parceque t&#39;es pas d&#39;accord avec la note, je pouffe.

 ::P: ouffe:

----------


## Tink

Sylvine, oui le forum c&#39;est fait pour donner son avis, faire des propositions mais baisse d&#39;un ton s&#39;il te plait.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Ce qui me dérange dans le 4 donné à Halo 3, c&#39;est le côté "anti-conformiste à la mode qui tappe sur un jeu consoleux".
Je ne doute pas du fait que Halo 3 soit sans saveur, ayant fait la beta du multi (qui est pourtant sensé être une bombe), 
je n&#39;ai pas accroché...

*Ce qui m&#39;énerve c&#39;est que Canard PC a parfois tendance à tester un jeu banal console juste pour le dézinguer.
C&#39;est donc le cas de Halo 3, ce le fut aussi pour Crackdown. Et sûrement d&#39;autres.

Mais d&#39;un autre côté, quand un très bon jeu sort (je pense à Gears of War ou d&#39;autres), là, pas de test, que dalle.*

C&#39;est sûr que c&#39;était à l&#39;époque le plus beau jeu tout support confondu, ce qui peut vexer le PCiste intégriste 
qui vient de claquer deux Smic dans une config, mais le côté impartial en prend un coup.

----------


## O.Boulon

C&#39;est vrai qu&#39;on a pas dit de bien de Guitar Hero, de Super Paper Mario, de Rayman et les lapins crétins, de Skate dans le numéro en cours, de Dead Rising, de Nervous Brickdown, de SSX Blur, de Trauma Center, de Wario Ware, de Fable and co...

Après, si on a pas fait Gears of War, je pense que c&#39;était pour une question de temps à une période où il fallait sortir un numéro par semaine, en plein bouleversement du &#39;zine.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> ...


Pour Crackdown, il me semble que c&#39;est le gameplay non poussé à fond qui était mis en cause.

Pour Gear of wars, quel est l&#39;intérêt de le tester sur console quand il sort sur PC avec des chapitres en plus !   ::wub::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> C&#39;est vrai qu&#39;on a pas dit de bien de guitar hero, de Super Paper Mario, de Rayman et les lapins crétins, de Skate dans le numéro en cours, de Dead Rising, de Nervous Brickdown, de SSX Blur, de Trauma Center, de Wario Ware, de Fable and co...


Du calme...
Je dis juste que vous avez raté des gros trucs, comme Gears of War, Resident Evil 4.
Je dis ça parce que à l&#39;époque, j&#39;ai pleuré.   ::cry::  

Après, je m&#39;en tape de Halo 3 ; et lui mettre 4 (ou 5), ça sert à rien (il va se vendre) et c&#39;est pas crédible
(même si c&#39;est très convenu, c&#39;est suffisament bien fait pour être agréable). Une vraie note humiliante, c&#39;est 6.

----------


## Tink

Arf Jo, on ne jouera jamais ensemble!   ::happy2::

----------


## Guest

> Du calme...
> Je dis juste que vous avez raté des gros trucs, comme Gears of War, Resident Evil 4.
> Je dis ça parce que à l&#39;époque, j&#39;ai pleuré.   
> 
> Après, je m&#39;en tape de Halo 3 ; et lui mettre 4 (ou 5), ça sert à rien (il va se vendre) et c&#39;est pas crédible
> (même si c&#39;est très convenu, c&#39;est suffisament bien fait pour être agréable). Une vraie note humiliante, c&#39;est 6.


Non, c&#39;est 4.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999  99999999
Note(Halo x) tend vers 5 quand x tend vers 3.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J&#39;ai commencé à feuilleter, déjà je suis en accord avec le test de ETQW, c&#39;est vraiment le ressenti que j&#39;ai eu en jouant à la demo. Après c&#39;est mon avis hein, pas une vérité établie condamnant à la potence le moindre bougre qui aime le jeu.

Quand à Halo 3, voir CPC défoncer le jeu c&#39;est aussi drôle que de voir un petit geek qui fait le cul à un catcheur.  ::happy2::

----------


## O.Boulon

Resident Evil 4 sur console (Gamecube et Wii), c&#39;est un 8 voire un 9. Mais à l&#39;époque où la version cube est sortie, le test console était pas encore généralisé... Dommage Eliane.

En attendant, on essaye de tester systématiquement les jeux vraiment sympa qui apporteront quelque chose au menu classique du PCiste (ce qui explique la forte présence de la Wii ou de la DS dans cette rubrique), ou les machins médiocres auréolés d&#39;une campagne de pub béton comme Halo 3 ou Lost Planet.

Un jour avec un peu de bol, il y aura un cahier détachable, un canard console ou un site web dédié, mais pour l&#39;instant faudra se contenter de ce survol, faute de temps, faute de pages et fautes de testeurs.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je me propose en tant que testeur de jeux console(ahah j&#39;espère en avoir fait rire)

----------


## jofission

laule.   ::ninja::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Arf Jo, on ne jouera jamais ensemble!


Je joue aussi à la dame de pique et à d&#39;autres trucs, mais je peux pas en parler, 
rapport à un éventuel ban et à un topic plus adéquate déjà fermé...

HS : Plus sérieusement, par curiosité, tu joues à quoi en vrai ?

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Resident Evil 4 sur console (Gamecube et Wii), c&#39;est un 8 voire un 9. Mais à l&#39;époque où la version cube est sortie, le test console était pas encore généralisé... Dommage Eliane.


Effectivement. J&#39;ai fait preuve d&#39;une mauvaise foi totalement assumée...

----------


## Guest

> Je me propose en tant que testeur de jeux console(ahah j&#39;espère en avoir fait rire)


Ben envoie un test.



Mais essaye d&#39;être plus drôle que d&#39;habitude, sinon tu seras jamais pris.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> fautes de testeurs.


C&#39;est où qu&#39;on envoie sa candidature ?  :;):

----------


## Guest

> C&#39;est où qu&#39;on envoie sa candidature ?


Faut envoyer des sous avant toute candidature.

----------


## PrinceGITS

4 ans d&#39;abonnement ça compte ?   ::siffle::

----------


## Tink

> 4 ans d&#39;abonnement ça compte ?



ca depend t&#39;as le talent qui va avec les 4 ans ou pas??   ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tiens, j&#39;ai le droit à du rouge ! Ca doit être la première fois...  ::): 

Pour le talent, je ne sais pas, pour l&#39;envie oui.

----------


## Toxic

> C&#39;est où qu&#39;on envoie sa candidature ?


Ca m&#39;étonne que personne l&#39;ai dit avant, alors j&#39;y vais :

DTC.

Voilà, donc, ça, c&#39;est fait...

----------


## El_Mariachi²

ayé la disponibilité du mag est meilleure aujourd&#39;hui? parce que hier c&#39;était pas ça... et comme j&#39;ai pas eu le temps de voir dans les kiosques à midi...

----------


## Techno94

> Resident Evil 4 sur console (Gamecube et Wii), c&#39;est un 8 voire un 9. Mais à l&#39;époque où la version cube est sortie, le test console était pas encore généralisé... Dommage Eliane.
> 
> En attendant, on essaye de tester systématiquement les jeux vraiment sympa qui apporteront quelque chose au menu classique du PCiste (ce qui explique la forte présence de la Wii ou de la DS dans cette rubrique), ou les machins médiocres auréolés d&#39;une campagne de pub béton comme Halo 3 ou Lost Planet.
> 
> Un jour avec un peu de bol, il y aura un cahier détachable, un canard console ou un site web dédié, mais pour l&#39;instant faudra se contenter de ce survol, faute de temps, faute de pages et fautes de testeurs.



Si CPC n&#39;a pas aimé Halo 3 et sa pub c&#39;est normal qu&#39;il l&#39;écrive car sinon on serait englué dans le "ludiquement correct"    ::w00t::  

C&#39;est déjà assez gonflant dans d&#39;autres domaines pour ne pas aussi subir le panurgisme dans les jeux vidéo    ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Si vous voulez vous faire embaucher, ça ne sert à rien de s&#39;abonner quatre ans, ou de poster "je veux être journaliste branleur" sur le forum...

Ca fonctionne à la méritocratie : envoyez nous une lettre de motivation, deux test (un mauvais jeu, un bon), 3 news et on verra.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oulà, ça devient trop compliqué pour moi ! :P

Si je rajoute 4 années d&#39;abo, ça passe ?  ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu veux te réabonner 4 ans de plus... Pas de problème !

Va falloir que je pense à rajouter à la Pigeonocratie à la Méritocratie dans les tables de la loi.

----------


## Goji

Tu as oublié la patience, Boulon, une bonne grosse combi intégrale super-équipée comprenant des pastilles pour la tension, de l&#39;oxygène enrichi en optimisme, des gants anti-bouffage de doigts, des bottes anti-casse-pieds, et une touche auto-rafraichissante communément appelée F5 branchée en série sur le cœur puis sur l&#39;onglet e-mail…

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;te humiliation pour pas mal de coincoin dans le guide TF2   ::happy2::  
Regardez le dernier petit screenshot en haut a droite...huhu  ::): 

sinon +1 pour QW, c&#39;est exactement ce que je disais dans ma preview  :naguy:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Va falloir que je pense à rajouter à la *Pigeonocratie* à la Méritocratie dans les tables de la loi.


J&#39;aurais dis fanboyocratie... Mais bon, les deux ne sont pas très loin dans mon cas. :P

----------


## getcha

C&#39;est payé combien testeur a Canard PC ? Y&#39;a une prime pour les jeux de mots ? Est ce qu&#39;on a une chance quand on aime pas Bioshock ? C&#39;est quel statut (CDD, CDI, esclave, vendeur de churros) ?

----------


## Toxic

Et aussi, c&#39;est obligé d&#39;être drôle ou on peut postuler quand même si on est chiant ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Toi, t&#39;es dégagé d&#39;office dans la mesure où t&#39;es capable de rester cinq minutes en face de Stranglehold sans mourir de rire.

Remarque, si t&#39;es foutu de balancer un test argumenté et crédible pour défendre le jeu, on t&#39;embauche direct. Parce que tout ceux qu&#39;on a lu jusqu&#39;à présent...

----------


## getcha

> Toi, t&#39;es dégagé d&#39;office dans la mesure où t&#39;es capable de rester cinq minutes en face de Stranglehold sans mourir de rire.
> 
> Remarque, si t&#39;es foutu de balancer un test argumenté et crédible pour défendre le jeu, on t&#39;embauche direct. Parce que tout ceux qu&#39;on a lu jusqu&#39;à présent...


Strangehold c&#39;est le meilleur jeux du monde : super original, drôle, fun, facile a prendre en main et absolument gigantesque en multijoueur ! Jamais vu un jeu video se transformer en ballet contemporain avec des asiatiques en short qui roulent dans tous les coins. L&#39;enjeu est bien plus que videoludique il est créatif et poétique, un peu comme un jeu bollywood mais en plus gracieux. Ya même des scènes dites de cercles mexicains ou tout le monde se tire dessus en cercle et où il est possible de tuer tout le monde d&#39;une maniere différente et avec classe. 

J&#39;en ai les larmes aux yeux.  ::wub::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Et si on aime Halo 3, est-ce qu&#39;on ait pris ?

Je pense créer un topic de délation pour tous ceux qui ont des goûts pourris en matière vidéoludique.

Je crois me souvenir que Nitro kiffe les Sims 2 et que Ragondin s&#39;éclate à WoW.

Je dénonce personne, j&#39;informe c&#39;est tout.
Ça vous permettra de faire le tri... Ne me remerciez pas

----------


## Toxic

> Je pense créer un topic de délation pour tous ceux qui ont des goûts pourris en matière vidéoludique.


J&#39;avais créé un sujet pour s&#39;auto-dénoncer sur ce genre de trucs mais c&#39;est tombé dans les profondeurs du forum, les gens ont trop honte.

----------


## getcha

Vous voulez dire les gouts différents des membres du parti CPC ?

----------


## endi

Bonjour ici,
Je post pas souvent (ok jamais) mais je suis un lecteur de CPC, de l&#39;ex joy, et ce depuis l&#39;époque "TILT".   :<_<:  

Juste pour vous dire que je suis déçuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... déçu déçu déçu, du 6/10  que recolte Qw. Vraiment dommage de passer à coté d&#39;un jeu si bien foutu (c&#39;est pas THE jeu, mais il est quand même &#39;hachement bien foutu), surtout avec une agrumentation à base de "trop de TK" "pub in game" et faite par un testeur qui ressort avec un ratio de 0,5 k/d, score que même un manchot parkinsonien égalerait en fermant un oeil (désolé mec, j&#39;espere que ca va mieux si tu persévères depuis..   ::happy2::  ).
Remarque que le 9/10 mis à TF2 est presque tout aussi delectable.

D&#39;ailleurs c&#39;est bizarre, pourquoi mettre Qw en couv (6/10 c&#39;est plus que moyen pour un jeu AAA) et pas TF2 ?

Meh.

----------


## Anonyme32145

C&#39;était la dernière couverture.

Edit : haha, grillé 2 d&#39;un coup !   ::lol::  

Bon sinon ça me fait chier, depuis samedi j&#39;ai fais une dizaine de kiosques (samedi, lundi et aujourd&#39;hui), je ne me prend que des vents, on me tend le numéro 157 avec un grand sourire, et je me dois de refuser poliment. Après, les libraires étalent leur magnifique science, genre " ah mais c&#39;est un mensuel maintenant ", ou " bah non il est pas sorti ".

Grosse dédicasse quand même à un kiosque de la station Marcel Sembat. Il regarde le haut du magazine " Parait le 1er et le 15 de chaque moi. Mais ne paraît jamais le 5, le 24, ou le 39". Il me dit " ah non non, faut attendre le 24 ". Je lui répond poliment qu&#39;il est écrit qu&#39;il ne parait pas le 24, et il rétorque que non, ils ont fait une erreur, qu&#39;ils voulaient dire le 24, et que ça se voyait bien que c&#39;était une erreur parce qu&#39;il était aussi écrit le "39", donc que ce magazine faisait souvent des erreurs. 

"Non monsieur, c&#39;est de l&#39;humour." "..."

----------


## Goji

Pazque TF2 a fait la couv du numéro précédent, pitêtre ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Marty

> D&#39;ailleurs c&#39;est bizarre, pourquoi mettre Qw en couv (6/10 c&#39;est plus que moyen pour un jeu AAA) et pas TF2 ?


Parceque remettre TF2 en couverture, sa fait encore plus con.

Bon le grilled était prévisible.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> du 6/10  que recolte Qw. ... "pub in game" ...


Pour moi, 6/10, c&#39;est déjà trop pour un jeu dont la pub ingame ne sert pas à l&#39;immersion.
Boycottons cette manipulation marketing !

----------


## Pelomar

> Grosse dédicasse quand même à un kiosque de la station Marcel Sembat. Il regarde le haut du magazine " Parait le 1er et le 15 de chaque moi. Mais ne paraît jamais le 5, le 24, ou le 39". Il me dit " ah non non, faut attendre le 24 ". Je lui répond poliment qu&#39;il est écrit qu&#39;il ne parait pas le 24, et il rétorque que non, ils ont fait une erreur, qu&#39;ils voulaient dire le 24, et que ça se voyait bien que c&#39;était une erreur parce qu&#39;il était aussi écrit le "39", donc que ce magazine faisait souvent des erreurs.


excellent   ::XD::  

Sinon CPC perd son âme, les testeurs sont vieux rebelles vendus aux editeurs indépendants et j&#39;ai pas compris les blagues.
Comme d&#39;hab.

----------


## Biskuit

> Vous voulez dire les gouts différents des membres du parti CPC ?


Incitation à la débauche buccale inside !!   ::w00t:: 

Paasssss bbbiiiiieeeeennnnnn !!!!

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Juste pour vous dire que je suis déçuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... déçu déçu déçu, du 6/10  que recolte Qw.


Ouais, mais si t&#39;achètes Halo 3 en plus de Quake Wars ET, ça te fait un jeu à 10/10. CQFD.   :B):

----------


## Logan

> Grosse dédicasse quand même à un kiosque de la station Marcel Sembat. Il regarde le haut du magazine " Parait le 1er et le 15 de chaque moi. Mais ne paraît jamais le 5, le 24, ou le 39". Il me dit " ah non non, faut attendre le 24 ". Je lui répond poliment qu&#39;il est écrit qu&#39;il ne parait pas le 24, et il rétorque que non, ils ont fait une erreur, qu&#39;ils voulaient dire le 24, et que ça se voyait bien que c&#39;était une erreur parce qu&#39;il était aussi écrit le "39", donc que ce magazine faisait souvent des erreurs. 
> 
> "Non monsieur, c&#39;est de l&#39;humour." "..."


Rhaaa excellent !    :;):

----------


## endi

Alors avant que 150 personnes ne postent : "Pazque TF2 a fait la couv du numéro précédent", je le dis tout de suite, j&#39;ai compris   ::happy2::  
M&#39;enfin c&#39;etait juste une simple question, merci d&#39;y avoir repondu.

Sur l&#39;histoire de la pub ingame c&#39;est valable uniquement sur les serveurs ranked, je sais pas quelle proportion de ces serveurs est vu que je suis encore jamais tombé sur une pub. De plus les serveurs unranked, ceux qui servent pour les wars ou autres, ne comportent aucune pub.

C&#39;est donc un argument un peu limité pour juger un jeu puisque a la difference de noob BF2, les rank sur Qw ne servent a rien d&#39;autre que faire tourner un site web.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Voilà mes 2 tests:

Shenmue: au moins aussi bien qu&#39;une nuit de saiske avec Boulon

Ninja Kung Fu 4 Supra Pas Content 2: pire qu&#39;une nuit d&#39;amour avec Carlos

Ayé?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Si vous voulez vous faire embaucher, ça ne sert à rien de s&#39;abonner quatre ans, ou de poster "je veux être journaliste branleur" sur le forum...
> 
> Ca fonctionne à la méritocratie : envoyez nous une lettre de motivation, deux test (un mauvais jeu, un bon), 3 news et on verra.


J&#39;ai envoyé une lettre de menaces de mort anonyme, ça compte?

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> ...


Moi j&#39;ai pas lu le test, j&#39;ai pas joué au jeu et même pas à la démo, mais je sais que c&#39;est nul.
Tu peux aller ici sinon, il y a des "explications" de Boulon :
http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...4325&st=120

----------


## Toxic

> Moi j&#39;ai pas lu le test, j&#39;ai pas joué au jeu et même pas à la démo, mais je sais que c&#39;est nul.


D&#39;façons les FPS principalement destinés au multi, c&#39;est nul.
(c&#39;était mon test de jeu nul rapport à l&#39;offre d&#39;emploi de CPC, il me reste à écrire mon test de jeu bien maintenant)

----------


## jofission

Vous êtes vraiment inconscient de vouloir rejoindre la rédac les mecs. Pensez au savon à ramasser par terre par exemple. Et je suis sur qu&#39;il y a pire encore en bizutage.   ::ninja::

----------


## Maskass

> C&#39;te humiliation pour pas mal de coincoin dans le guide TF2   
> Regardez le dernier petit screenshot en haut a droite...huhu 
> 
> sinon +1 pour QW, c&#39;est exactement ce que je disais dans ma preview  :naguy:


ah ah!! ouais j&#39;y suis meme mais j&#39;ai pas osé poster pour frimer(bien que je sois fier de voir mon pseudo passer dans le mag) parce que v&#39;la la raclée quand meme  ::happy2:: 

Ma gonzesse a quand meme trouvé ca classe (mais je lui ai pas dit que j&#39;etait avant dernier sur la partie en question)

----------


## Toxic

> Vous êtes vraiment inconscient de vouloir rejoindre la rédac les mecs. Pensez au savon à ramasser par terre par exemple. Et je suis sur qu&#39;il y a pire encore en bizutage.


Les fantasmes étranges de JoFission éclatent au grand jour   ::mellow::

----------


## NitroG42

> Et si on aime Halo 3, est-ce qu&#39;on ait pris ?
> 
> Je pense créer un topic de délation pour tous ceux qui ont des goûts pourris en matière vidéoludique.
> 
> Je crois me souvenir que Nitro kiffe les Sims 2 et que Ragondin s&#39;éclate à WoW.
> 
> Je dénonce personne, j&#39;informe c&#39;est tout.
> Ça vous permettra de faire le tri... Ne me remerciez pas


Pour information, je joue parfois aux Sims 2 (bien que ca fait très longtemps que je m&#39;y suis pas mis sérieusement), mais je vois pas où est le problème.
Y a pleins de joueurs qui critiquent ce jeu, comme d&#39;habitude, par ce que gniagnia y a plein d&#39;add-ons => t&#39;es pas obligé de les acheter, le contenu du jeu tout seul suffit amplement.
Objectivement, c&#39;est un excellent jeu de gestion avec une très grande durée de vie si on accroche, pas mal d&#39;idées, en plus, c&#39;est plutot original, le seul clone - raté - c&#39;est Singles et c&#39;est pratiquemment 3d sex villa dans une collocation.
Je vois vraiment pas ce que vous avez contre ca...
Ca me fait un peu pitié...
C&#39;est comme ceux qui critique WoW alors qu&#39;ils y jouent (n&#39;est-ce-pas la rédaction  ::siffle::  ).
Après c&#39;est un qu&#39;un jeu aussi, je joue aux sims comme en ce moment je joue Chaos League, Team Fortress 2 ou hl².
Je compte m&#39;acheter Halo 3 par ce que c&#39;est un des mes fps consoles préférés (je sais a quoi m&#39;attendre  :;):  ).
J&#39;ai bien aimé Stranglehold aussi, mais je reconnais que j&#39;y joue plus du tout (j&#39;ai du faire environ 1 heure de jeu).

Bref, on a le droit d&#39;avoir des gouts de chiotte sans pour autant subir la critique idiote et non-argumenté des autres par ce que tel jeu est "trop connu/trop de marketing/trop kikou lol".

----------


## Toxic

> Y a pleins de joueurs qui critiquent ce jeu, comme d&#39;habitude, par ce que gniagnia y a plein d&#39;add-ons => t&#39;es pas obligé de les acheter, le contenu du jeu tout seul suffit amplement.
> Objectivement, c&#39;est un excellent jeu de gestion avec une très grande durée de vie si on accroche, pas mal d&#39;idées, en plus, c&#39;est plutot original, le seul clone - raté - c&#39;est Singles et c&#39;est pratiquemment 3d sex villa dans une collocation.
> Je vois vraiment pas ce que vous avez contre ca...


Ah putain je me sens moins seul là tout d&#39;un coup !   ::wub::

----------


## NitroG42

Petite question pour ackboo, y aura un erratum de prévu pour le guide de tf2 ?(que j&#39;ai trouvé très bon au passage, qu&#39;on a et qu&#39;on a aimé le jeu, hein sylvine :P )
Par ce que bon, je sais pas si vous faites ca pour chaque maj, mais là avec les dernières updates, ca change pas mal le gameplay, genre les spy, on ne voit pas la santé s&#39;afficher (d&#39;ailleurs je crois que c&#39;est plutôt une erreur de ackboo par ce que ca a était mis en même temps que le FF désactivé, et il en parle juste avant).

----------


## El Gringo

> C&#39;est comme ceux qui critique WoW alors qu&#39;ils y jouent (n&#39;est-ce-pas la rédaction  ).


Euh, non...

----------


## NitroG42

> Euh, non...


Toutes mes excuses c&#39;était Willman...

----------


## PrinceGITS

On voit où ça l&#39;a mené !  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

c&#39;est qui emile zoulou

----------


## Guest

> Vous êtes vraiment inconscient de vouloir rejoindre la rédac les mecs. Pensez au savon à ramasser par terre par exemple. Et je suis sur qu&#39;il y a pire encore en bizutage.


Ben hey, première année=bizutage, c&#39;est le minimum vital.

----------


## Sylvine

> Petite question pour ackboo, y aura un erratum de prévu pour le guide de tf2 ?(que j&#39;ai trouvé très bon au passage, qu&#39;on a et qu&#39;on a aimé le jeu, hein sylvine :P )


C&#39;est pas le fait que ça soit un guide strategique sur TF2 qui m&#39;emmerde, c&#39;est que c&#39;est un test strategique et qu&#39;il prenne 6 pages.
Je prefere un guide strategique de 2 pages sur TF2 qu&#39;un de 4 sur QW pour la simple et bonne raison qu&#39;il pourrait y&#39;avoir autre chose sur ces pages que des tableaux "Repartition des degats du fusil à pompe en fonction du vent" qui ne vont réellement interesser qu&#39;une poignée de personne.
Mettons que sur 100 lecteurs de CPC 60 aient TF2.
Sur ces 60 on en a 5 qui savent déjà tout ce qui est dit, 20 qui en connaissent déjà une grosse partie et 25 qui jouent pour le plaisir et s&#39;en branlent completement des techniques de 1337 PGM de la mort.
Ça nous laisse 10 personnes sur 100 qui peuvent être interessées par un truc qu&#39;ils pourront trouver sur internet en plus développé.
Sur 1 ou 2 pages j&#39;aurais rien dit, sur 6 ça passe moins bien.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Au fait c&#39;est qui qui a écrit la rubrique Matos? Parce que y&#39;avait plus de jeux de mots dans les titre je crois

----------


## NitroG42

ouais mais non, ca fait un moment que j&#39;y joue, et je découvre encore des trucs... (jusqu&#39;au test, je savais pas que le scout comptait pour deux en capture de point)

----------


## Sylvine

> ouais mais non, ca fait un moment que j&#39;y joue, et je découvre encore des trucs... (jusqu&#39;au test, je savais pas que le scout comptait pour deux en capture de point)


Oui, mais entre savoir ça et avoir un truc genre 6 pages de Couly (oui je rêve) t&#39;aurais préféré quoi?
Ils auraient pu se contenter de filer un lien vers un guide dans le test de TF2, ça aurait été aussi bien.

----------


## Jokletox

J&#39;aurais juste une question ?

Pk y&#39;a t&#39;il des tests de jeux console dans un magasine qui s&#39;appelle  "Canard *PC"* ?

Si je lis ce torchon depuis un an, c&#39;est justement par les consoles, j&#39;en ai rien à foutre, et qu&#39;il faudrait toutes les brûler. Donc arrêter de mettre des tests de 360 ou de Wii SVP ! Ou faites un nouveau mag, "Canard Con". "Con" pour console evidement.

Les PC vaincront ! (enfin j&#39;espére :D)

----------


## El Gringo

> Mettons que sur 100 lecteurs de CPC 60 aient TF2.
> Sur ces 60 on en a 5 qui savent déjà tout ce qui est dit, 20 qui en connaissent déjà une grosse partie et 25 qui jouent pour le plaisir et s&#39;en branlent completement des techniques de 1337 PGM de la mort.
> Ça nous laisse 10 personnes sur 100 qui peuvent être interessées par un truc qu&#39;ils pourront trouver sur internet en plus développé.
> Sur 1 ou 2 pages j&#39;aurais rien dit, sur 6 ça passe moins bien.


T&#39;as couché avec mediametrie pour savoir tout ça ? Sinon pas la peine de croire que les 4 pages en trop du guide t&#39;ont empêché de lire des tests ou des à venir indispensables, quand on a quelque chose d&#39;intéressant on en parle. Et en plus c&#39;était un guide intéressant, alors...

----------


## spongebong

Excellente BD bravo Mr Couly

----------


## Guest

> J&#39;aurais juste une question ?
> 
> Pk y&#39;a t&#39;il des tests de jeux console dans un magasine qui s&#39;appelle  "Canard *PC"* ?
> 
> Si je lis ce torchon depuis un an, c&#39;est justement par les consoles, j&#39;en ai rien à foutre, et qu&#39;il faudrait toutes les brûler. Donc arrêter de mettre des tests de 360 ou de Wii SVP ! Ou faites un nouveau mag, "Canard Con". "Con" pour console evidement.
> 
> Les PC vaincront ! (enfin j&#39;espére :D)


Et sans les oeillères, ça donne quoi?

----------


## Jokletox

> Et sans les oeillères, ça donne quoi?


Ca donne la même chose.

----------


## Guest

Parce que Boulon l&#39;a bien dit: les tests console, c&#39;est pour montrer qu&#39;il n&#39;y a pas que le PC: qu&#39;un joueur PC peut aussi trouver des jeux différents et qui valent le coup sur d&#39;autres plateformes. C&#39;est dommage que ça te plaise pas, mais le journal n&#39;est pas fait que pour toi.

----------


## Jokletox

> C&#39;est dommage que ça te plaise pas, mais le journal n&#39;est pas fait que pour toi.


Je sais mais j&#39;ai bien le droit de donner aussi mon avis non ? Ou du moins de poser une question.

----------


## HellBoy

> Bonjour ici,
> Je post pas souvent (ok jamais) mais je suis un lecteur de CPC, de l&#39;ex joy, et ce depuis l&#39;époque "TILT".   
> 
> Juste pour vous dire que je suis déçuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... déçu déçu déçu, du 6/10  que recolte Qw. Vraiment dommage de passer à coté d&#39;un jeu si bien foutu (c&#39;est pas THE jeu, mais il est quand même &#39;hachement bien foutu), surtout avec une agrumentation à base de "trop de TK" "pub in game" et faite par un testeur qui ressort avec un ratio de 0,5 k/d, score que même un manchot parkinsonien égalerait en fermant un oeil (désolé mec, j&#39;espere que ca va mieux si tu persévères depuis..   ).
> Remarque que le 9/10 mis à TF2 est presque tout aussi delectable.
> 
> D&#39;ailleurs c&#39;est bizarre, pourquoi mettre Qw en couv (6/10 c&#39;est plus que moyen pour un jeu AAA) et pas TF2 ?
> 
> Meh.


Bah au début moi aussi le 6/10 me restait en travers de la gorge et puis j&#39;ai pris le temps de lire le test, et là bah rien à dire, parce que le boulon il argumente vraiment très très bien et c&#39;est franchement difficile de contre-dire ses arguments. On voit effectivement qu&#39;il y a joué pas comme la baltringue de gamekult qui a collé aussi 6/10 au jeu sans aucun autre argument qu&#39;une pauvre comparaison au team fortress d&#39;origine .....genre "je met 6/10 mais je comprend pas trop pourquoi"   ::mellow::  pathétique

----------


## Sylvine

> T&#39;as couché avec mediametrie pour savoir tout ça ? Sinon pas la peine de croire que les 4 pages en trop du guide t&#39;ont empêché de lire des tests ou des à venir indispensables, quand on a quelque chose d&#39;intéressant on en parle. Et en plus c&#39;était un guide intéressant, alors...


Les statistiques viennent de l&#39;institut Mi-Taux spécialisé dans l&#39;analyse du comportement des joueurs.
(quand on tient un gag aussi bon on le lache pas facilement)
Et ce qui me fait mal au cul c&#39;est qu&#39;à la place des pages requisitionnées par le guide j&#39;aurais pu avoir un autre truc plus interessant.
Comme je l&#39;ai dis, pourquoi ne faites-vous pas un HS special guide strategiques le tout avec pleins de dessins de Couly du genre "Il est où le drapeau?"? Là vous pourez tartiner des pages entières de "Vaut il mieux utiliser un ACOG 4x ou un Aimpoint avec le M16A4 pour les engagement à moyenne et longue distance?"

----------


## Tink

> HS : Plus sérieusement, par curiosité, tu joues à quoi en vrai ?


en ce moment je suis tres wii et je viens de finir super mario paper (d&#39;ailleurs 17h je trouve ca bcp non?bref..) mais sinon je joue a tout jeu qui a mario/luigi dessus (oui j&#39;ai meme joue a luigi mansion&#39;s..) et je suis la championne de mon quartier quand on parle de mario kart, guitar hero que j&#39;arrive pas a finir en difficile (ni le 1 ni le 2  ::cry::  ) j&#39;ai fait quelques ff (vagrant story aussi) j&#39;ai deux trois parties bien perverses des sims sur pc mais sinon je ne joue qu&#39;a la console enfin aux consoles puisque je les ai toutes sauf la ps3 et la psp.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> je joue a tout jeu qui a mario/luigi dessus


 ::wub:: 
J&#39;essaie aussi, même si 2 ou 3 sont passés au travers des mailles du filet.

----------


## kiloloan

Je suis déçu du test sur QW, il semble tester entre 2 parties de TF2, torcher en 1 soirée par quelqu&#39;un n&#39;ayant pas connu la jouissance de Wolf:ET

Bref, c est pas mon genre de râler , mais là, une note et un test digne d&#39;un Joystick *SPONSORISE* pour TF2 (oui, il est bien, mais pas tant que ca)
Et un QW cassé, et assimilé a un mauvais TF... ce qu&#39;il n est pas! Le testeur n&#39;a visiblement pas saisie les subtilités de QW

N.b : le bouclier du soutien strogg est ultime s&#39;il est utilisé a bonne escient : Protection sur les véhicules, progression dans les tunnels, immobilisation des tourelles ennemies, pièges sur les canons d&#39;artilleries ennemies, répits pour médic... bref, il faut maitriser la bête, mais une fois dedans, QW est l un des meilleurs jeux multi du genre. 

Voila, le coups de geule ne changera pas sa note, mais j&#39;espère qu&#39;il vous poussera a redécouvrir ce titre de manière plus aboutie

----------


## Guest

> J&#39;vois pas trop l&#39;intêret. Si j&#39;achete un journal qui parle de PC, c&#39;est pour voir des articles sur des jeux PC. Enfin faut pas le prendre mal, c&#39;était juste une question et rien d&#39;autre, CP restera mon mag préféré quand même ^^
> Je sais mais j&#39;ai bien le droit de donner aussi mon avis non ? Ou du moins de poser une question.


Ben oui, mais bon après ça devient un peu comme Sylvine: sous couvert de donner son avis, on se plaint que les choses ne soient pas comme elles nous plaisent. Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire  ::):

----------


## Sylvine

> Ben oui, mais bon après ça devient un peu comme Sylvine: sous couvert de donner son avis, on se plaint que les choses ne soient pas comme elles nous plaisent. Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire


Connard, t&#39;es jaloux parce que j&#39;ai une grosse bite et que je suis le redacteur en chef d&#39;un magazine particulierement populaire.

----------


## Biskuit

> Connard, t&#39;es jaloux parce que j&#39;ai une grosse bite et que je suis le redacteur en chef d&#39;un magazine particulierement populaire.


UNION ou National Hebdo ??   ::siffle::

----------


## Guest

> UNION ou National Hebdo ??


Têtu.

----------


## Anonyme1023

Moi en tant que jeune bourge hippie ayant un mac et une partoche linux, j&#39;aurais mis un +1 à Quake Wars pour le boulot d&#39;ID Software de mettre leur jeu sur TOUTES les plateformes disponible : PC, Mac, Linux (car ça, say la classe ! Et ils demandent pas des milions de dollards pour faire l&#39;émulation du tout.)

----------


## XWolverine

Halo 3, ET:QW (encore ?), TF2 sur 6 pages. Mouais, vais attendre le 159 moi  ::ninja::

----------


## kenny

j&#39;ai bien aimé le papier culture de gringo sur brank shme bleu et j&#39;aimerais savoir où est ce qu&#39;on peut acheter leurs album (leur site propose plus de rubrique shopping, amazon.Fr connais pas, fnac.com connait pas) meme sur les reseau p2p j&#39;arrive pas a trouver, deezer a UN morceau du groupe...
Donc si qqun a une idée de comment se procurer leurs albums, ca m&#39;interesse   ::lol::  

PS: ha oui pour rester dans le debat, halo 3 j&#39;y ai jamais joué mais je vous affirme avec aplomb que c&#39;est de la merde overhyped   :;):

----------


## Threanor

> Et ce qui me fait mal au cul c&#39;est qu&#39;à la place des pages requisitionnées par le guide j&#39;aurais pu avoir un autre truc plus interessant.


Ce qui te fait mal au cul c&#39;est 6 pages de guide stratégique sur un jeu dont tu as décidé que c&#39;était de la merde.
Te fatigues pas, la prochaine fois que tu as des conseils d&#39;un gamin de 18 ans donneur de leçons qui veut nous apprendre notre métier, tu les écrits sur une feuille puis tu la roules en pointe....

----------


## banja

> Ce qui te fait mal au cul c&#39;est 6 pages de guide stratégique sur un jeu dont tu as décidé que c&#39;était de la merde.
> Te fatigues pas, la prochaine fois que tu as des conseils d&#39;un gamin de 18 ans donneur de leçons qui veut nous apprendre notre métier, tu les écrits sur une feuille puis tu la roules en pointe....


Snufffff.. Mmm c&#39;est de la locale, non ?   ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Snufffff.. Mmm c&#39;est de la locale, non ?


Ben sachant que Threanor voulait gentiment dire que Sylvine pouvait s&#39;assoir sur son cône pointu, on peut dire que c&#39;est de la locale que tu sens, oui.

----------


## The Lurker

> Ben sachant que Threanor voulait gentiment dire que Sylvine pouvait s&#39;assoir sur son cône pointu, on peut dire que c&#39;est de la locale que tu sens, oui.


  ::XD::

----------


## mOrice

> Te fatigues pas, la prochaine fois que tu as des conseils d&#39;un gamin de 18 ans donneur de leçons qui veut nous apprendre notre métier, tu les écrits sur une feuille puis tu la roules en pointe....


Ce qui est gerbant c&#39;est de voir ce genre de réponse...A se demander qui a le plus de maturité ! Si vous avez fait un site pour vous faire reluire le gland par vos fanboys je vois pas trop l&#39;interet...

Oui c&#39;est vraiment pas terrible 6 pages "d&#39;astuce" (les 3/4 sont tout simplement comment jouer avec tel classe...)  évidente à quelque rare exception  (dont une vraiment lame) ca fait un peu pub voir second test....

Alors au lieu de vous sentir vexé comme kevina lorsq&#39;on lui dit qu&#39;elle a un bouton sur le nez vous fairriez mieux d&#39;écouter vos lecteurs et de faire profil bas...

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je crois surtout que les forumeurs et les lecteurs de CPC ne sont pas les mêmes personnes. Je pense qu&#39;il y a beaucoup de lecteurs du mag qui ne sont pas inscrit sur le forum. Et ce guide peut être utile pour ces personnes.
Ce n&#39;est pas parce que nous (les membmres du forum) sommes connectés à Internet et que ce genre de guides y est disponible que ça n&#39;intéresse personne.

Si vous voulez un mag personnalisé, faites le vous. Au moins, il n&#39;y aura que ce qui vous intéresse dedans !

PrinceGITS, Bénévole en relations publiques de CanardPC

----------


## Ragondin

Prince Relations Publiques Bénévoles de CPC

N&#39;oublie pas de le rajouter à chaque message ici, sinon ca fait fanboy  ::happy2::

----------


## getcha

Je vois que personne n&#39;a trouvé a redire sur mon argumentaire fabuleux en faveur de Stranglehold. Tant mieux, j&#39;y joue encore et je découvre des choses nouvelles tout les jours.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je vois que personne n&#39;a trouvé a redire sur mon argumentaire fabuleux en faveur de Stranglehold. Tant mieux, j&#39;y joue encore et je découvre des choses nouvelles tout les jours.


Tu t&#39;attendais à quoi? Qu&#39;on essaye de te démontrer par A+B que t&#39;es qu&#39;une andouille d&#39;acheter ce jeu?
Chacun ses goûts, même si pour certains c&#39;est surtout "chacun mes goûts".  ::lol::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Tu t&#39;attendais à quoi? Qu&#39;on essaye de te démontrer par A+B que t&#39;es qu&#39;une andouille d&#39;acheter ce jeu?
> Chacun ses goûts, même si pour certains c&#39;est surtout "chacun mes goûts".


Andouille. Mais c&#39;est parfait pour un titre personnalisé ca.

----------


## mOrice

> Ce n&#39;est pas parce que nous (les membmres du forum) sommes connectés à Internet et que ce genre de guides


Tu connais bcp de personne qui ont acheter TF2 et qui n&#39;ont pas l&#39;ADSL !? Puis 12 pages sur TF2 (avec des choses répeté) en 1 mois c&#39;est un peu bcp...




> Si vous voulez un mag personnalisé, faites le vous. Au moins, il n&#39;y aura que ce qui vous intéresse dedans !


Ce n&#39;est pas une question de gout mais plutot d&#39;objectivité. On ne fait qu&#39;exposer NOS point de vue, si c&#39;est juste pour poster : super génial le mag, vous etes trop beau, trop fort je vois pas trop l&#39;intérèt.

----------


## getcha

Ah les bonnes vieilles methodes discriminatoires... y&#39;a que ca de vrai

----------


## Drumclem

> Ce qui est gerbant c&#39;est de voir ce genre de réponse...A se demander qui a le plus de maturité ! Si vous avez fait un site pour vous faire reluire le gland par vos fanboys je vois pas trop l&#39;interet...
> 
> Oui c&#39;est vraiment pas terrible 6 pages "d&#39;astuce" (les 3/4 sont tout simplement comment jouer avec tel classe...)  évidente à quelque rare exception  (dont une vraiment lame) ca fait un peu pub voir second test....
> 
> Alors au lieu de vous sentir vexé comme kevina lorsq&#39;on lui dit qu&#39;elle a un bouton sur le nez vous fairriez mieux d&#39;écouter vos lecteurs et de faire profil bas...


Perso, je suis relativement peu d&#39;accord pour dire que ce guide ne sert à rien.  ::huh::  

Ca faisait une éternité que je ne jouais plus à des FPS en réseau, mais le test de Team Fortress 2 puis le guide m&#39;ont vraiment intrigué. Du coup j&#39;ai acheté la Orange Box sur un coup de tête, et depuis je scotche, je suis sur le group steam canard pc tout ça, tout ça.  :;):  

Et pour quelqu&#39;un qui n&#39;a jamais joué à Team Fortress Classic, et qui n&#39;a pas touché à un fps multi depuis Counter-strike 1.3, les conseils du dossier sont vraiment les bienvenus. Mine de rien les classes sont vraiment différentes et c&#39;est quand même assez unique comme style de jeu. 

Voilà donc je soutiens complètement le guide stratégique sur cet excellent jeu qui me permet de faire des petites parties d&#39;un quart d&#39;heure pour me vider le cerveau à coup de Pyro  entre deux sessions de boulot. 

Ceci dit, grâce à vos conneries, sale bande de rédacteurs, mon canard PC m&#39;est revenu à plus de 130 euros : j&#39;ai acheté la Orange Box et, alors que je ne souhaitais pas me réabonner, faute de temps etc... je me suis réabonné UNIQUEMENT à cause de la légende du screenshot situé en bas à gauche de la page de droite du test de Halo 3 (sisi).

Bref, continuez de m&#39;amuser, keep up the good work tout ça, et bientôt j&#39;arriverai à dépasser le score de 3 en fin de partie à TF2, j&#39;y crois à mort.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ce n&#39;est pas une question de gout mais plutot d&#39;*objectivité*. On ne fait qu&#39;exposer *NOS* point de vue, si c&#39;est juste pour poster : super génial le mag, vous etes trop beau, trop fort je vois pas trop l&#39;intérèt.


Ce n&#39;est pas compatible ces 2 termes...   ::siffle::

----------


## Tink

Appel au calme: vos avez tous VOS points de vue tous aussi SUBJECTIFS les uns et les autres. Avant de traiter les journalistes de CPC de connards vendus prenez un minimum de recul, faites preuve de maturite et de retenue dans vos propos.

Ne venez pas vous etonner si votre prose vindicative se fait renvoyer dans ses buts, les membres de la redaction ne sont pas la pour se faire insulter a votre bon vouloir.

Vous avez le droit de ne pas etre d&#39;accord mais montrez un minimum de respect pour le travail accompli meme si le resultat ne vous plait pas ou que vous ni trouvez pas votre compte. Les modes drama queen/mater dolorosa sont a proscrire lors d&#39;echanges qui se veulent adultes.

Calmez-vous.

----------


## Pelomar

Moi j&#39;ai trouvé le guide très bien, même si il était vraiment trop orienté "ceux qui ont tel ping [...] pour être en haut du panneau des scores..."
et le plaisir de jeu dans tout ca   ::blink::  
Sinon on sent bien qu&#39;ackboo est très mauvais au spy et qu&#39;il nourrit un complexe d&#39;infériorité a l&#39;égard de ceux qui sont bon  ::ninja:: 


Vive couly sinon.

----------


## uruvela

> Ce qui est gerbant c&#39;est de voir ce genre de réponse...A se demander qui a le plus de maturité ! Si vous avez fait un site pour vous faire reluire le gland par vos fanboys je vois pas trop l&#39;interet...
> 
> Oui c&#39;est vraiment pas terrible 6 pages "d&#39;astuce" (les 3/4 sont tout simplement comment jouer avec tel classe...)  évidente à quelque rare exception  (dont une vraiment lame) ca fait un peu pub voir second test....
> 
> Alors au lieu de vous sentir vexé comme kevina lorsq&#39;on lui dit qu&#39;elle a un bouton sur le nez vous fairriez mieux d&#39;écouter vos lecteurs et de faire profil bas...



Disons que le probleme c&#39;est que Sylvine nous a qd meme pas mal bourré le mou qd il y a eu le test de TF2 (ça mérite pas blabla , QW inove plus y a des vehicules et des grandes map blabla) , donc meme s&#39;ils avaient mis UNE page sur TF2 tu peux etre certain qu&#39;ile (ouais avec un e) serait venu faire son petit post sur le forum pour rouspéter .

----------


## mOrice

> les membres de la redaction ne sont pas la pour se faire insulter a votre bon vouloir.


Nous non plus...




> Ce n&#39;est pas compatible ces 2 termes...


Si mais les deux phrases n&#39;ont pas vraiment de rapport, dans la première je parle de l&#39;objectivité de canardPC pas la mienne. Un journal se doit de l&#39;être pas de presenter le point de vue d&#39;un fan-boy, y à déjà l&#39;internet multimédia pour cela ! Le NOS c&#39;est pour "relativiser" nos propos et dire que si tout le monde est d&#39;accord je ne vois aucun interet aux topic CPC xxx !

On apprend quand même dans cette partie astuce que tout cela ce déroulait pendant la beta-test avec donc des joueurs qui jouent le jeu parce que moi mon expéricence multi de TF2 elle est a des année lumières de celle que j&#39;ai lu dans canardPC...Alors c&#39;est sur que si vous jouer seulement avec de gens que vous connaisez (vue l&#39;encart Et maintenant..) ca change énormement la donne. Parce que je suis sur qu&#39;en LAN et/ou avec une dizaine de pote ca doit etre l&#39;éclate total mais là sur le net j&#39;y voit les mêmes comportement (TK en moins évidamment) que l&#39;on repproche à ETQW !

PS: me dite pas que j&#39;ai pas assez jouer je doit avoir 10heures de jeu sur plusieurs serveurs.
PS2 : si vous voulez faire l&#39;autruche et croire que tout le monde est content des articles CPC dite le hein je peut aussir m&#39;abstenir quand il ne s&#39;agit pas de sexe..

----------


## Tink

mOrice: merci de virer ton PS 2. Mettre de l&#39;huile sur le feu n&#39;est pas une tres bonne idee et ca decredibilise le reste de ton post.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Puté, quand je pense aux glorieuses années 90 pleines de magazines qui faisaient le test d&#39;un jeu et donnait toutes les "astuces" pour le même jeu quelques pages plus loins.  ::mellow:: 

Tous des vendus?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Au lieu de dire 

"le test est subjectif/objectif"
"la note trop basse/haute"
"TF2 c&#39;est trop nul/trop bien"

Dites 

Je pense que le test est subjectif/ objectif car
Je trouve la note trop basse/haute parce que
A mon avis TF2 c&#39;est trop nul/trop bien parce

Ca passera comme une remarque personnelle construite et argumentée et pas comme un jugement de valeur définitif. Le ton est différent et du coup, l&#39;échange sur le forum plus calme.

Le test de Boulon utilise ce genre de tournures, des pronoms personnels et des arguments, quand il écrit quelque chose contre un jeu, ça ne veut pas dire que c&#39;est ce que *toi* tu dois en penser, ça veut dire que c&#39;est ce qu&#39;il pense *lui*

C&#39;est pour ça que j&#39;ai acheté le journal d&#39;ailleurs, pour avoir son avis. Donc je l&#39;ai et il diffère du mien, pas de problème, ses arguments se tiennent, les miens aussi.

Bonne journée !  :;):

----------


## Erokh

sur le principe, je suis d&#39;acord avec Sylvine: un guide "comment bien jouer à tel jeu" n&#39;est pas des plus heureux dans CPC et sa cible, qui en général est assez bien informée.
Maintenant, je n&#39;ai pas encore lu le dossier en question, et si ça se trouve il me fera marrer quand même  :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> *point de vue perso*


Oki, je comprends, mais quel est l&#39;intérêt de jouer à un jeu multijoueurs tout seul ?   ::wacko::  

Perso, je ne me connecte que sur des serveurs où j&#39;ai des amis qui jouent. S&#39;il n&#39;y a personne de connecter, je joue à un jeu solo !


@ erokh : Tu connais tous les lecteurs de CPC ? Il ne faut pas croire que tous les lecteurs sont sur le forum.  :;): 
Et puis c&#39;est quoi la cible de CPC ? Les hardcore gamers PC ? J&#39;ai un gros doute avec les tests consoles qui viennent de temps en temps. Je pense que le mag est beaucoup plus ouvert que certains veulent le croire.

----------


## Toxic

> Au lieu de dire 
> 
> "le test est subjectif/objectif"
> "la note trop basse/haute"
> "TF2 c&#39;est trop nul/trop bien"
> 
> Dites 
> 
> Je pense que le test est subjectif/ objectif car
> ...


En même temps, cette espèce de préciosité du "je pense que", "je trouve que", c&#39;est nul, on sait bien que quand quelqu&#39;un s&#39;exprime, il exprime son avis à lui, qui n&#39;a pas valeur universelle... Si on doit s&#39;amuser à écrire "je trouve que tel jeu est de la merde" plutôt que "tel jeu est de la merde" c&#39;est gavant.
Pour ce qui est du guide, ben, on a beau être "bien informés", parfois c&#39;est pratique d&#39;avoir un guide de jeu sur papier sous la main quand on joue, plutôt que d&#39;avoir à s&#39;interrompre pour aller chercher l&#39;info sur le net. Non ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tout a fait d&#39;accord.
D&#39;ailleurs je propose de réembauche Tarace pour qu&#39;il nous face des booklets de soluces !   ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

> En même temps, cette espèce de préciosité du "je pense que", "je trouve que", c&#39;est nul, on sait bien que quand quelqu&#39;un s&#39;exprime, il exprime son avis à lui, qui n&#39;a pas valeur universelle... Si on doit s&#39;amuser à écrire "je trouve que tel jeu est de la merde" plutôt que "tel jeu est de la merde" c&#39;est gavant.


Cette "espèce de préciosité", c&#39;est simplement le respect de l&#39;avis des autres.
Le "je pense que", "je crois que", "à mon avis", ce n&#39;est pas pour le plaisir d&#39;enrober son propos de vaseline ou de guimauve (perso, je préfère la guimauve ^^), cela sert justement à donner son point de vue tout en laissant la liberté aux autres d&#39;avoir le leur. Dire "c&#39;est de la merde", c&#39;est insulter les goûts et les couleurs des autres, imposer sa vision des choses en abaissant celle d&#39;autrui.
Dans un autre ordre d&#39;idées, c&#39;est comme de trouver gavant de dire "bonjour", "s&#39;il vous plait", "merci"…

Et du respect, mazette, certains feraient bien d&#39;en manger au petit-dej, car considérer les écrits de nos canards comme des vérité absolues, et se permettre en cela de prendre un malin plaisir à les démonter, c&#39;est oublier que Akboo et ses compères sont eux aussi des humains, avec leurs points forts et leurs faiblesses. La différence, c&#39;est qu&#39;ils ont les couilles de tenir un magazine pour partager leur passion et donc leurs impressions, de s&#39;enflammer lorsqu&#39;un jeu leur plaît, de sortir l&#39;artillerie lorsqu&#39;ils jugent nécessaire de mettre en garde les lecteurs.
Que vous soyez d&#39;accord avec eux ou non, je crois qu&#39;ils s&#39;en balancent, ils nous informent, ils partagent leurs impressions, et s&#39;ils sont sans doute prêts à en discuter, je ne suis pas certain qu&#39;ils trouvent un interêt à se prendre des anti-thèses vindicatives dans les dents.

----------


## mOrice

> Dites bla bla bla


On s&#39;est déjà exprimer sur le topic TF2 ou ETQW boulon a "répondu" mais si vous y tenez je peux vous faire un résumé.




> Perso, je ne me connecte que sur des serveurs où j&#39;ai des amis qui jouent. S&#39;il n&#39;y a personne de connecter, je joue à un jeu solo !


Tu me fend le coeur, j&#39;ai pas d&#39;amis... 
Plus sérieusement j&#39;ai pas forcément le temps d&#39;y jouer avec des amis cela ne m&#39;empeche pas de m&#39;éclater sur des publics et ca va apparament je ne suis pas tout seul vu le monde qu&#39;il ya sur les serveurs multi... 

Tink je ne voie pas en quoi je met de l&#39;huile sur le feu,juste pour rappeler qu&#39;éviter le débat n&#39;est pas intéresant (je m&#39;adresse pas à la rédac)

 PrinceGITS oui c&#39;est vrai ma phrase est pas trés clair mais vous l&#39;aurez remarqué le Francais et moi, c&#39;est comme ETQW et O.Boulon x)
PS : nont je ne remet pas de l&#39;huile sur le fait mais merde c&#39;est canard PC merde un peu de cynisme

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Cette "espèce de préciosité", c&#39;est simplement le respect de l&#39;avis des autres........... _ tout le reste_


Tout à fait, certaines choses peuvent être dites en remarque, mais quand ca devient une lapidation publique, quand ca devient vulgaire, ca perd tout son sens.

Oui il y a des tests console de temps en temps, je ne crois pas non plus que descendre halo 3 était très utile parce que la majorité jouent effectivement sur PC et s&#39;en foutent un peu des mauvais jeux consoles. Mais quand il s&#39;agit d&#39;un jeu qu&#39;ils ont aimé, là ca permet de faire découvrir aux <strike>intégristes</strike> joueurs PC qu&#39;il existe d&#39;autres trucs chouettes.
Cet été c&#39;est grâce à canard PC que j&#39;ai acheté PicrossDS et je suis super content.

Le test de quake, TF2 je m&#39;en contrefous je ne joue pas en multi, et alors je ne suis pas tout seul à lire, ce sont des jeux qui sont sortis ils en parlent. Plus ou moins longuement selon leurs avis ca me parait logique.
Si certains n&#39;ont pas d&#39;autres problèmes dans la vie que le contenu du canard, je vous envie   ::mellow::

----------


## Threanor

> Alors au lieu de vous sentir vexé comme kevina lorsq&#39;on lui dit qu&#39;elle a un bouton sur le nez vous fairriez mieux d&#39;écouter vos lecteurs et de faire profil bas...


T&#39;as pas vraiment suivi "l&#39;affaire" toi. On écoute nos lecteurs mais pas Sylvine sur TF2 c&#39;est différent. Et on est tout à fait ouvert (oh ça oui) aux remarques négatives et critiques. Mais il y l&#39;art et la manière. Si le ton est trop agressif ou que l&#39;individu est un donneur de leçons notoire, il ne faut pas venir pleurer si la réponse est à l&#39;avenant. On vous est extrêmement reconnaissant de nous acheter et de nous permettre de continuer. Par contre la servilité mercantile (ou les corporate journalists whores) ce n&#39;est pas chez nous. On est des true indé rebels, on embauche des punks à chien et des webmasters chevelus, on crache sur les vieux et on insulte nos forumeurs.

----------


## getcha

Ouais revenons sur Stranglehold, qui est je pense trop en avance pour etre compris. Enfin quand on sera envahi par l&#39;asie vous serez bien content d&#39;en tuer quelques uns en bullet time.

----------


## kiloloan

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Ce qui te fait mal au cul c&#39;est 6 pages de guide stratégique sur un jeu dont tu as décidé que c&#39;était de la merde.
> Te fatigues pas, la prochaine fois que tu as des conseils d&#39;un gamin de 18 ans donneur de leçons qui veut nous apprendre notre métier, tu les écrits sur une feuille puis tu la roules en pointe....



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je suis effaré par le comportement des journalistes de cpc!!    perso, CPC devient un Joystick PROMOTIONANT actuellement TF2 et Crysis! le manque de professionalisme sur le test de QW (comme indiqué précédement dans mon post) me le confirme.   Alors CPC , c est fini pour moi, déjà que le format 15 jours m&#39;a fait perdre une grande part d&#39;interet pour lui.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Je suis déçu du test sur QW, il semble tester entre 2 parties de TF2, torcher en 1 soirée par quelqu&#39;un n&#39;ayant pas connu la jouissance de Wolf:ET
> 
> Bref, c est pas mon genre de râler , mais là, une note et un test digne d&#39;un Joystick *SPONSORISE* pour TF2 (oui, il est bien, mais pas tant que ca)
> Et un QW cassé, et assimilé a un mauvais TF... ce qu&#39;il n est pas! Le testeur n&#39;a visiblement pas saisie les subtilités de QW
> 
> N.b : le bouclier du soutien strogg est ultime s&#39;il est utilisé a bonne escient : Protection sur les véhicules, progression dans les tunnels, immobilisation des tourelles ennemies, pièges sur les canons d&#39;artilleries ennemies, répits pour médic... bref, il faut maitriser la bête, mais une fois dedans, QW est l un des meilleurs jeux multi du genre. 
> 
> Voila, le coups de geule ne changera pas sa note, mais j&#39;espère qu&#39;il vous poussera a redécouvrir ce titre de manière plus aboutie


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tink

oui... mais zencore? je vois pas trop a quoi te servent les !! a repetition. merci de les virer.

----------


## Goji

Pour ma part, c&#39;est lorsque Canard PC commencera à sucer les boules de ses lecteurs pour ne pas les froisser, ou de tourner autour du pot pour ne pas donner son avis, que j&#39;arrêterai de le lire.

----------


## NitroG42

Sylvine pense que les guides sont pourris, moi justement, je me disais qu&#39;il y&#39;en avait plus trop des guides sur canard pc et pouf, en voilà hein !
C&#39;est sympa comme truc par ce que si on a le jeu ca donne envie d&#39;y jouer ou d&#39;y rejouer, et si on l&#39;as pas, en général ca donne envie de l&#39;acheter.
Bref.
Tout ca pour dire que c&#39;est pas comme si dans chaque numéro y avait un guide qui prenne 12 pages sur comment avancer en strafant, non là c&#39;est presque un guide tout les 6 mois...
Et là y a un méga débat sur ce topic pour un truc aussi con, ca fait bizarre.

----------


## O.Boulon

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Je suis effaré par le comportement des journalistes de cpc!!    perso, CPC devient un Joystick PROMOTIONANT actuellement TF2 et Crysis! le manque de professionalisme sur le test de QW (comme indiqué précédement dans mon post) me le confirme.   Alors CPC , c est fini pour moi, déjà que le format 15 jours m&#39;a fait perdre une grande part d&#39;interet pour lui.
> 
> ...


Voilà une mise en page qui appuie à deux cents pourcents des arguments extrêmements percutants.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ceci dit, j&#39;adore ton site.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> on insulte nos forumeurs.


Je confirme. :caliméro:

----------


## El Gringo

> Et là y a un méga débat sur ce topic pour un truc aussi con, ca fait bizarre.


Oui, c&#39;est un peu n&#39;importe quoi là quand même... Alors pour répondre à deux trois remarques lues précedemment, on promotionne TF2 dans la mesure où on y joue tous comme des malades et qu&#39;on adore ce jeu, tout simplement. On aurait été gavé de pubs je me serais attendu à ce genre d&#39;accusation mais là... Sinon on joue sur le net comme des grands, contre des lecteurs ou des inconnus, et stranglehold c&#39;est de la merde. Et je suis d&#39;accord avec toxic  ( ::ninja:: ), les "je trouve gnagnagna" c&#39;est du pléonasme.

----------


## getcha

> et stranglehold c&#39;est de la merde.


Fake. T&#39;est sans doute jamais arrivé à rouler sur une table, te relever, te recoucher, traverser la salle puis buter le sosie de John Woo en 10 min et en bullet time.

C&#39;est pas grave. La classe se mérite.

----------


## NitroG42

> Fake. T&#39;est sans doute jamais arrivé à rouler sur une table, te relever, te recoucher, traverser la salle puis buter le sosie de John Woo en 10 min et en bullet time.
> 
> C&#39;est pas grave. La classe se mérite.


Il a peut être pas envie d&#39;écrire le magazine tout seul :P

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Je suis effaré par le comportement des journalistes de cpc!!    perso, CPC devient un Joystick PROMOTIONANT actuellement TF2 et Crysis! le manque de professionalisme sur le test de QW (comme indiqué précédement dans mon post) me le confirme. Alors CPC , c est fini pour moi, déjà que le format 15 jours m&#39;a fait perdre une grande part d&#39;interet pour lui.


He kikoolol (désolé, je suis dyslexique), t&#39;es vexé parce que la rédaction a pas aimé ton QW ?
C&#39;est quoi cette espèce de fierté mal placée de certains qui veulent que tout rentre dans leur case ?
Si t&#39;aimes QW, tant mieux pour toi, t&#39;as besoin d&#39;avoir l&#39;aval de la rédaction ?

Moi j&#39;ai longtemps joué à WoW, et je ne m&#39;offusquais pas quand je lisais les vannes de la rédaction 
sur ce jeu ; ça me faisait même marrer... De même, j&#39;ai bien kiffé Stranglehold (que la démo pour l&#39;instant) 
et je m&#39;en tape qu&#39;il se fasse descendre par Gringo et Boulon.

T&#39;es pas assez grand pour te faire un avis perso ?
T&#39;as besoin d&#39;avoir un gourou ou de rentrer dans une secte ?

----------


## Biskuit

En même temps Le ptit Canard avait bien encensé SOLDNER, ( woaaa l&#39;exemple faciiiillleeuh !! )
nous prodiguant à l&#39;occasion un ptit livret crokinou bardé d&#39;images
photoréalistes... Personne ne râlait, on bavait fébrilement en attendant sa sortie...
C&#39;était le bon temps de "l&#39;objectivité" rédactionnelle, fortement réclamée par notre ami nostalgique...  

( enfin, c&#39;est mon avis totalement subjectif... Moi qui ne connaissais ni portal, ni orange box,
que j&#39;apparentais jusqu&#39;à lundi dernier à une offre promotionnelle ADSL provenant de ORANGE !! ) 
Si, si ... Je me m&#39;Otto-flagelle en ce moment !!! C&#39;est dire !!!!

----------


## Toxic

Mais sinon quand on n&#39;est pas d&#39;accord avec une sale note filée par CPC à un jeu, le mieux c&#39;est d&#39;aller exposer des arguments pour défendre son protégé dans ce sujet, plutôt que de venir gueuler que "aaaah mais Machin n&#39;a rien compris aux jeux vidéos et c&#39;est un gros con de vendu, normalement la vraie note de tel jeu c&#39;est 8/10".

----------


## getcha

> T&#39;as besoin d&#39;avoir un gourou


Je suis là.

----------


## Tink

> Je suis là.


depuis quand un mec fan de linux est assez charismatique pour devenir gourou?

sinon.. On recadre topic CPC 158.. a votre bon coeur M&#39;sieur Dam&#39;

----------


## TheToune

> T&#39;as pas vraiment suivi "l&#39;affaire" toi. On écoute nos lecteurs mais pas Sylvine sur TF2 c&#39;est différent. Et on est tout à fait ouvert (oh ça oui) aux remarques négatives et critiques. Mais il y l&#39;art et la manière. Si le ton est trop agressif ou que l&#39;individu est un donneur de leçons notoire, il ne faut pas venir pleurer si la réponse est à l&#39;avenant. On vous est extrêmement reconnaissant de nous acheter et de nous permettre de continuer. Par contre la servilité mercantile (ou les corporate journalists whores) ce n&#39;est pas chez nous. On est des true indé rebels, on embauche des punks à chien et des webmasters chevelus, on crache sur les vieux et on insulte nos forumeurs.


A quand la veritable valeur ajouté : Un donjon ou les lecteurs pourrait venir en string clouté pour se faire fouetter par les redacteurs. 
ooooooooooooooooooh oui pendu au plafond avec des chaine accroché au tétons et tout et tout ...

Perso je m&#39;en tamponne du guide ... Je suis plutôt jeu solo. Le multi avec des inconnus ca m&#39;interesse pas tant que ça alors je le lirais probablement pour pas mourir trop con et peut etre qu&#39;un jour j&#39;y jouerais par curiosité mais pour moi ces 6 pages ont forcement une valeur trés faible.
Alors ouais moi je pourrais dire en face à son auteur : des guides comme ça tu peut te les mettres DTC, fais en plutôt pour des jeux qui m&#39;interesse bordel.   ::ninja::  
Pourtant je voit pas l&#39;interêt de venir gueuler sur la presence de ce guide parce que si ca ne m&#39;interesse pas MOI je vois pas pourquoi je devrait en priver les autres ?

Je trouve tout a fait normal qu&#39;on ne puisse pas se retrouver dans un test ou un contenu ou forcement participer à l&#39;enthousiasme de la redaction autour d&#39;un titre mais d&#39;une certaine façon, c&#39;est ce qui me plait dans le magazine. Le contenu, les test et les notes ne sont pas faits completement en fonction des attentes des lecteurs mais surtout en fonction de celles des redacteurs. J&#39;achete canardpc et pas "carresse moi dans le sens du poil magazine". L&#39;avantage c&#39;est que souvent ça me permet de decouvrir et de m&#39;interesser a des choses auxquels je n&#39;aurais pas forcement penser naturelement et ouais c&#39;est ça qu&#39;est bien. Et puis quelques différence de goûts ca n&#39;a jamais fait de mal a personne.

Quand aux tests consoles, ils sont trés differents de ceux des mag spécialisés parce qu&#39;ils s&#39;appuient avant tout sur ce que les jeux peuvent apporter en PLUS des jeux PC et en ce sens ils sont tout a fait légitimes dans un magazine PC justement. Et puis moi ca me plait de voir que malgré l&#39;abondance de joke sur les consoles, les redacteurs ne sont pas des connards d&#39;extremiste PC et qu&#39;ils savent develloper leur culture vidéoludique au dela d&#39;une guerres de plate formes ridicule comme on en voit partout sur le net.

 ::wub::  Je vous aime les gars   ::cry::

----------


## Biskuit

Bien parlé !   ::lol::

----------


## Pelomar

Continuez a vous battre les gars, on vous soutient a fond  ::ninja::  


Sinon, j&#39;ai pas trouvé pour "Corses ou anglais", pourtant je suis sur que c&#39;est méga facile.
Réponse en spoiler ?

----------


## Ragondin

Spoiler Alert! 


insulaire?

 
Pas sur non plus, j&#39;ai pas la grille sous le nez

----------


## Pelomar

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> insulaire?
> 
>  
> Pas sur non plus, j&#39;ai pas la grille sous le nez


j&#39;étais persuadé que c&#39;était un truc genre "raclures", "enfoirés".
J&#39;ai aussi tenté "îles" mais ca passait pas   ::ninja::

----------


## getcha

> depuis quand un mec fan de linux est assez charismatique pour devenir gourou?


Fiat lux et Linux fit.   :B):

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> sinon.. On recadre topic CPC 158.. a votre bon coeur M&#39;sieur Dam&#39;


Ouais t&#39;as raison.

D&#39;abord, 158, c&#39;est nul comme nombre, c&#39;est même pas un nombre rond et ça évoque rien ; 
alors le journalisme total, merci...

----------


## Rom1

::lol:: 

Pas de ptite blagounette dans la config de Canard cette semaine :&#39;(

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tu débarques, Boulon l&#39;avait déjà dit.  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

> Pas de ptite blagounette dans la config de Canard cette semaine :&#39;(


Je l&#39;ai vu aussi, 3,80€ de foutu en l&#39;air   ::cry::  













Spoiler Alert! 


c&#39;est bon je déconne

----------


## Rom1

> Tu débarques, Boulon l&#39;avait déjà dit.


ouais j&#39;ai lu les 3eres pages apres c&#39;est parti en débat stérile donc jsuis venu a la fin détendre l&#39;atmosphere  ::lol::

----------


## banja

> Je n&#39;aurais donc pas exagéré pour rien. Merci. Par contre pour trouver les cd ça doit être tendu en effet, je sais pas si y&#39;a encore moyen deles commander chez un disquaire (ça m&#39;etonnerait), mais au pire il en traine quelques exemplaires d&#39;occaz, ici par exemple.
> Ben sachant que Threanor voulait gentiment dire que Sylvine pouvait s&#39;assoir sur son cône pointu, on peut dire que c&#39;est de la locale que tu sens, oui.


  :^_^:   A d&#39;autres Gringo ! On va pas se la jouer toi avec ton avatar et son 2F au bec, moi et mon pseudo à 2 gr !   ::XD::

----------


## banja

> Je crois surtout que les forumeurs et les lecteurs de CPC ne sont pas les mêmes personnes. Je pense qu&#39;il y a beaucoup de lecteurs du mag qui ne sont pas inscrit sur le forum. Et ce guide peut être utile pour ces personnes.
> Ce n&#39;est pas parce que nous (les membmres du forum) sommes connectés à Internet et que ce genre de guides y est disponible que ça n&#39;intéresse personne.


Si je te lis bien, il y a beaucoup de lecteurs du mag non inscrits sur le forum (ça d&#39;accord, encore qu&#39;on peut se contenter de rester lecteur du forum uniquement) mais qui sont intéressés par le sujet (une aide de jeu PC c&#39;est bien ça) et possédant donc un ordinateur *sans* connexion internet ?

Mmm y font comment pour jouer à TF2   ::huh::

----------


## Erokh

je réponds à sa place, puisqu&#39;il a déjà répondu  :;): 



> Je n&#39;ai jamais dit qu&#39;ils n&#39;avaient pas Internet ! Juste qu&#39;ils ne passaient pas ici.
> Ce n&#39;est pas parce que tu es un érudit de l&#39;Internet multimédia que tout le monde l&#39;est !

----------


## kiloloan

> t&#39;es vexé parce que la rédaction a pas aimé ton QW ?


Je ne suis pas vexé de quoique ce soit, je trouve que le test est "minable", j&#39;ai l impression qu&#39;Omar Boulon a testé 3heures la démo, sans rentrer dans les profondeurs du titre.

voilà, je veux pas polémiquer, juste tirer une petite sonnette d&#39;alarme.

sinon, je me répète encore, et encore (mais les nouvelles répliques aggravent mon sentiment), les posts des membres de CPC me font penser à un forum jv.com les fautes en moins :D



 ::happy2::  sinon, ce forum semble marcher en binaire, les Pour une idée, les contre une idée, et chacun défend son petit steak.


pré-réponses : Je ne défend pas l&#39;idée que QW est mieux que TF2, j&#39;amène à réfléchir sur ce test
pré-réponses 2 : Non je n&#39;écrirai pas de test pour QW, un site l&#39;a très bien testé
pré-réponses 3 : Oui mon site est au top 404
pré-réponses 4 : Pfff

----------


## Erokh

> sinon, je me répète encore, et encore (mais les nouvelles répliques aggravent mon sentiment), les posts des membres de CPC me font penser à un forum jv.com les fautes en moins :D
>  sinon, ce forum semble marcher en binaire, les Pour une idée, les contre une idée, et chacun défend son petit steak.


un peu comme tout forum internet, j&#39;ai envie de dire. Surtout que tout passe par l&#39;écrit, et qu&#39;on sent donc moin les nuances... c&#39;est malheureux mais c&#39;est comme ça  ::sad::

----------


## Toxic

> DOnc je considère que ce genre de clientèle a le net en grande majorité (parce que pas mal de news ou autres font référence à des liens), mais surtout savent chercher l&#39;information qui les intéresse. DOnc si jamais un lecteur de CPC se dit qu&#39;il a besoin d&#39;un guide sur TF2, il saura aller trouver l&#39;aide dont il a besoin.


Mais comme je disais, parfois un guide de jeu c&#39;est pratique d&#39;en avoir une version papier consultable sans devoir interrompre sa partie pour aller chercher l&#39;info sur le net. Comme les petits livrets de soluce du Jeauillestique de la grrrrrrrrrrande époque.
Et s&#39;il n&#39;y a rien d&#39;autre de particulièrement intéressant dans l&#39;actualité pour remplir 6 pages, pourquoi pas un guide de jeu hein ? Et je dis ça, je m&#39;intéresse même pas à TF2...

Parce que si on part du principe que "puisque c&#39;est facile à trouver sur le net, y a pas besoin d&#39;en mettre dans Canard PC", autant arrêter Canard PC direct, y a des tests, des news et des dessins de Couly sur le net déjà. Mais ce serait dommage quand même hein ?

----------


## Erokh

trouver l&#39;info au milieu de 6 pages avec le guide sur les genous, et ce en plein jeu, je demande à voir :P

Sinon, je suis assez d&#39;accord, et je n&#39;ai jamais demandé le retrait de dossiers comme ça. J&#39;ai juste donné mon avis: je ne suis pas pour sur le principe. Maintenant, dans les faits, je men branle de la présence ou non de ce dossier dans CPC. Et même pire: je suis sûr qu&#39;il me fera marrer, comme beaucoup de leurs articles  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

> Ce qui te fait mal au cul c&#39;est 6 pages de guide stratégique sur un jeu dont tu as décidé que c&#39;était de la merde.
> Te fatigues pas, la prochaine fois que tu as des conseils d&#39;un gamin de 18 ans donneur de leçons qui veut nous apprendre notre métier, tu les écrits sur une feuille puis tu la roules en pointe....


Ouaip, je suis un gamin de 18 ans, mais j&#39;ai du mal à voir en quoi ça pose probleme pour donner son avis sur un magazine de jeux vidéo avec des petits lapins rose qui gueulent "DTC" dès que l&#39;occasion se présente.
J&#39;en ai rien à branler que ça soit un guide TF2, comme je l&#39;ai déjà dis ça aurait pu être sur QW ça aurait rien changé au problème, des trucs comme ça on en trouve suffisament et facilement sur internet et jusqu&#39;à preuve du contraire pour jouer à TF2 il faut impérativement internet, ne serait-ce que pour activer le jeu.
Si vous voulez l&#39;avoir en version papier vous l&#39;imprimez ou vous recopiez si vous avez pas d&#39;imprimante.
Ça serait un truc en plus, genre un petit livret détachable je m&#39;en foutrais, je trouverais même ça bien. Là je trouve que ça empiète sur le reste.
Certes beaucoup de personnes vont trouver ce guide très bien, mais combien auraient préféré avoir autre chose qu&#39;ils n&#39;auraient pas pu trouver ailleurs sur internet?
Après y&#39;a aussi le fait que moi je joue pas pour être en haut du tableau des scores et que le simple concept de s&#39;entrainer à jouer à un jeu me dépasse completement. Moi je joue et puis c&#39;est tout, si je suis mauvais tant pis, ça m&#39;empeche pas de m&#39;ammuser, mais je comprend parfaitement que ça puisse avoir de l&#39;importance pour d&#39;autres.

Mais après si vraiment vous vous torchez le cul avec l&#39;avis des lecteurs j&#39;insiste pas, de toutes facons je continuerais d&#39;acheter le magazine au moins pour les BD de Couly.

----------


## El Gringo

> Mais après si vraiment vous vous torchez le cul avec l&#39;avis des lecteurs j&#39;insiste pas, de toutes facons je continuerais d&#39;acheter le magazine au moins pour les BD de Couly.


Non mais le problème c&#39;est ta façon aigrie de balancer ton avis en fait, on n&#39;a pas de soucis avec les critiques (sauf boulon quand il a ses règles). Maintenant t&#39;as fait ta remarque, mais on trouve toujours que le guide est bien et opportun, et il a été savamment concocté par ackboo donc ce n&#39;est pas exactement le même que d&#39;autres trouvables sur le net. En plus tout le monde n&#39;a pas forcément envie de chercher des informations ailleurs que dans le magazine, tout le monde n&#39;est pas intéressé par les mêmes articles comme tu l&#39;as compris, et je te répète qu&#39;on a pas forcément de quoi remplir le mag&#39; de pages exclusives ou passionnantes tous les numéros. Enfin, le guide ce n&#39;est pas une organisation scientifique du gameplay, c&#39;est aussi apprendre des petits trucs qui permettent aussi de s&#39;eclater.

----------


## Logan

Alors si on est parti pour gueuler, je pourrai dire que ce n° est un scandale parce que (et c&#39;est vrai pour moi) :

- Le test de ETQW me fait chier, j&#39;aime pas les jeux multi.
- Halo 3 sur X-box, je m&#39;en tape, j&#39;achète CanardPC, et pas CanardCONSOLES.
- PES 2008 et FIFA 08, m&#39;en branle, j&#39;aime pas les jeux de sport sur PC.
- Le guide TF2 ? Rien à battre, idem que ETQW.
- Une preview sur Crysis ? Pffff, un jeu qui ne pourra jamais tourner sur ma machine de pauvre. Rien à foutre des 1ères impressions des rédacteurs.
- Le test de Stranglehold. Et allez, encore un jeu de daube qui est quand même testé.


Et bizarrement, en sachant tout çà, j&#39;ai quand même acheté ce N°, allez savoir pourquoi ... Peut-être que le ton humoristique de nos rédacteurs, l&#39;ironie, le
non sérieux dans les tests mais des infos quand même, la découverte de choses différentes, l&#39;humour, l&#39;auto dérision .... y sont pour quelque chose.

----------


## Sylvine

> Non mais le problème c&#39;est ta façon aigrie de balancer ton avis en fait


J&#39;essaye d&#39;imiter Boulon.
 ::siffle::  

Sinon je trouve cette réponse plus mieux que celle de Threanor.
re  ::siffle::

----------


## reveur81

Mouaip, autant 9/10 pour TF2 j&#39;ai trouvé la note surgonflée, autant 6/10 pour Quake Wars c&#39;est idiot. Effectivement, il y a des joueurs qui préfèrent TF2, d&#39;autres QW (il y a un débat assez conséquent sur les forums), et d&#39;autres encore aiment les deux parce qu&#39;ils ne jouent pas dans la même cour. 

Mon principal problème sur ce test, c&#39;est qu&#39;il donne l&#39;impression que le jeu a été survolé.. ça me surprend.

EDIT : alors que la moyenne donnée par la presse est de 8,5, peut-être avez-vous décidez de vous détacher de la masse en ces temps "Halo"iens... ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Mouaip, autant 9/10 pour TF2 j&#39;ai trouvé la note surgonflée, autant 6/10 pour Quake Wars c&#39;est idiot. Effectivement, il y a des joueurs qui préfèrent TF2, d&#39;autres QW (il y a un débat assez conséquent sur les forums), et d&#39;autres encore aiment les deux parce qu&#39;ils ne jouent pas dans la même cour. 
> 
> Mon principal problème sur ce test, c&#39;est qu&#39;il donne l&#39;impression que le jeu a été survolé.. ça me surprend.
> 
> EDIT : alors que la moyenne donnée par la presse est de 8,5, peut-être avez-vous décidez de vous détacher de la masse en ces temps "Halo"iens... ?


Bon maintenant, d&#39;un autre côté, si la presse disait pas des conneries les 3/4 du temps ça se saurait

----------


## fabzou

Euh sinon, personne ne revient sur le test d&#39;halo 3 ?Ca rale pour un 6 a etqw, ca rale pour un 9 a tf 2, mais pas pour un 4 a halo 3 ? 
Bande de pciste va !


ps: sinon pour info, la barre de vie qui remonte toute seule bah c&#39;était deja en place dans halo 1...

----------


## Sylvine

> Euh sinon, personne ne revient sur le test d&#39;halo 3 ?Ca rale pour un 6 a etqw, ca rale pour un 9 a tf 2, mais pas pour un 4 a halo 3 ? 
> Bande de pciste va !
> ps: sinon pour info, la barre de vie qui remonte toute seule bah c&#39;était deja en place dans halo 1...


Tu lis les topics avant de poster?

----------


## Guest

> Tu lis les topics avant de poster?


Le titre est trop long là...

Ah, tu veux dire qu&#39;il faut AUSSI lire les posts à l&#39;intérieur?  ::o:

----------


## Mysterius

Salut les gars, c&#39;est bien ici qu&#39;on se frite?

----------


## Logan

> Salut les gars, c&#39;est bien ici qu&#39;on se frite?


C&#39;est à moi qu&#39;tu parles ? YOU TALKING TO ME ?    ::rolleyes::     :deniro:

----------


## kiloloan

reveur81
Groupe : Banned

 ::o:  :?

----------


## Anonyme32145

Alors voilà, moi non plus je suis trop trop pas content parce que El Gringo bah il écrit des trucs pas bien dans son test de Space Siege !

" [blabla] *et les exterminer jusqu&#39;au dernier* _(tiens, il en reste plus)_. *Les survivants* _(ah si)_ [blabla] *sont également massacrés* _(ah c&#39;est bon, y&#39;en a plus)_. *Vous êtes dans le dernier refuge de votre espèce* _(ah bah quand y&#39;en a plus, y&#39;en a encore)_. "

Alors voilà, c&#39;est scandaleux.


 ::|: 

Edit : je rajoute du gras sur la citation gringuesque pour qu&#39;elle soit plus lisible.

----------


## El Gringo

> Alors voilà, moi non plus je suis trop trop pas content parce que El Gringo bah il écrit des trucs pas bien dans son test de Space Siege !
> 
> " [blabla] et les exterminer jusqu&#39;au dernier _(tiens, il en reste plus)_. Les survivants _(ah si)_ [blabla] sont également massacrés _(ah c&#39;est bon, y&#39;en a plus)_. Vous êtes dans le dernier refuge de votre espèce _(ah bah quand y&#39;en a plus, y&#39;en a encore)_. "
> 
> Alors voilà, c&#39;est scandaleux.


oh la mauvaise foi ! Je suis peut être pas très clair à l&#39;origine, mais j&#39;arrive à faire dire à le pen qu&#39;il est un dangereux noir homosexuel avec ce genre de montage. De toute façon il est mal fait on voit bien que c&#39;est un fake.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Mal fait toi même.

----------


## Ash

:efface blague vaseuse:

Nan rien c&#39;nul en fait...

----------


## Alderade

J&#39;avoue que je reste choqué, pourquoi avoir banni reveur81 ??

J&#39;étais d&#39;accord avec vous mais l&#39;idiotie est des 2 côté en fait ...

----------


## Threanor

> J&#39;avoue que je reste choqué, pourquoi avoir banni reveur81 ??
> 
> J&#39;étais d&#39;accord avec vous mais l&#39;idiotie est des 2 côté en fait ...


Avant de juger hâtivement je rappelle que vous ne savez rien des éventuels échanges par MP qui ont pu suivre. (non ce n&#39;est pas moi qui l&#39;ai banni).

----------


## Castor

> trouver l&#39;info au milieu de 6 pages avec le guide sur les genous, et ce en plein jeu, je demande à voir :P


C&#39;est surtout très con de procéder comme ça.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Après y&#39;a aussi le fait que moi je joue pas pour être en haut du tableau des scores et que le simple concept de s&#39;entrainer à jouer à un jeu me dépasse completement.



Après faut pas confondre s&#39;entrainer et s&#39;améliorer.
Y&#39;a quand même une différence entre le mec qui joue dans l&#39;optique de s&#39;entrainer (par exemple les clans qui se donnent rdv de manière ponctuelle) et le mec qui glane quelques infos par-ci par-là histoire de boiter un peu moins en repartant du serveur.

----------


## kiloloan

> Avant de juger hâtivement je rappelle que vous ne savez rien des éventuels échanges par MP qui ont pu suivre. (non ce n&#39;est pas moi qui l&#39;ai banni).



Il n y en a pas eu ! et non, il a voulu se connecter sur cpc et BAM ! banni :D  

Ah la jolie liberté de la presse, bon allez, on va dire que vous avez réussi a mettre en veilleuse un pigiste de CyberStratege sur vos forums. Alors heureux ?


je poste ici son billet d humeur de Nofrag :





> Un Billet d&#39;humeur
> Mercredi 17 octobre 2007 à 21 h 00
> Un billet d&#39;humeur, je déteste ça.
> 
> Note d&#39;ETQW par Canard PC : 6/10
> 
> Compte utilisé : Potoman
> 
> Evidemment, ça ne veut rien dire, il peut y avoir plusieurs comptes utilisés.
> ...



edit : le lien n est pas passé, et il permettra aux joueurs de QW de comprendre les 3 HEURES de jeu pour le test : Profil de Potoman (oui heures jouer : 3 !!)

----------


## getcha

> - Le test de Stranglehold. Et allez, encore un jeu de daube qui est quand même testé.


QUOI ? Ya des tibétains qui meurent chaque jour et qui pourront se venger grace à ce cadeau du ciel et toi tu balance stupidement que c&#39;est mauvais et que ca ne devrait pas être testé alors que sans test tu n&#39;aurais pa pu dire que c&#39;est mauvais car visiblement tu n&#39;y a jamais joué.

----------


## O.Boulon

Personne n&#39;a banni reveur81.
En cas de ban, le modo responsable doit fournir une raison et  un PM de signalement est automatiquement envoyé à l&#39;usager concerné.
Si il n&#39;a rien reçu, c&#39;est que c&#39;est un autre problème.

Je vais aller fouiller dans la base...

----------


## kiloloan

en tout cas, hier soir, il y etait et voyait ce message  :

----------


## O.Boulon

Là, il devrait voir autre chose...

----------


## kiloloan

ouai, j&#39;ai l impression, merci pour lui

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> edit : le lien n est pas passé, et il permettra aux joueurs de QW de comprendre les 3 HEURES de jeu pour le test : Profil de Potoman (oui heures jouer : 3 !!)


Vous m&#39;arrêtez si je dis une connerie mais Potoman a été désigné comme "*un des comptes* test de la rédac".
Le pluriel, plusieurs quoi.

Enfin bon on aura décidément droit aux vieux scandales à tous les numéros, la quantité de gueulards étant proportionnelle à l&#39;intensité du matraquage médiatique qu&#39;il a eu autour du jeu.

Maintenant de mon point de vue, le jeu vaut pas plus qu&#39;un 6 sur 10, mais au delà des couillons qui blindent les serveurs, ce qui m&#39;a surtout choqué c&#39;est le manque de punch des armes, la partie sonore foireuse, le HUD boulimique manifestement prévu pour être lu correctement sur un écran HD à quelques mètres, le manque d&#39; asymétrie entre les camps alors qu&#39;il y a même pas un an on nous parlait de strogs rapides et balèzes au corps à corps contre des marines plus lents mais forts à distance, ou encore de certains détails cosmétiques pas vraiment acceptables pour un jeu ayant ID Software et Splash Damage au cul.
Et pourtant j&#39;en suis le premier déçu car je le surveillais de prêt depuis très longtemps, mais au final QW m&#39;a donné l&#39;impression de se vautrer la gueule dans la dernière ligne droite, celle des finitions.

Maintenant c&#39;est pas pour autant que je vais chier à la gueule de ceux qui aiment le jeu, c&#39;est leur droit.

----------


## ducon

Ces mauvais points font partie des choses qui se règlent dans les mods (non, pas à la récréation).

----------


## Logan

> QUOI ? Ya des tibétains qui meurent chaque jour et qui pourront se venger grace à ce cadeau du ciel et toi tu balance stupidement que c&#39;est mauvais et que ca ne devrait pas être testé alors que sans test tu n&#39;aurais pa pu dire que c&#39;est mauvais car visiblement tu n&#39;y a jamais joué.


Détrompe toi, j&#39;y ai joué et, au delà de la découverte initiale et du fun que ce jeu peut procurer la 1ère heure, le reste devient vite saoulant et bien trop répétitif.
En gros, je suis plutôt d&#39;accord avec le test de CPC.

Et puis mon post initial était surtout là pour mettre le doigt (ho oui ...) sur le fait que si j&#39;achète et je lis CPC, c&#39;est pour bien autre chose que la note finale à un test
ou la présence ou pas d&#39;un guide stratégique.

Mais je suis d&#39;accord, Tibet libre !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ces mauvais points font partie des choses qui se règlent dans les mods (non, pas à la récréation).


Ben voilà, à 30€ avec un énorme mod correct et (tant qu&#39;à faire) joué suffisament pour pas se retrouver à 10 pelerins sur un serveur là je dis pas.
Mais en l&#39;état actuel 55 Euros DTC (et non TTC) pour ça, je suis pas tenté, et vu le boulot à abattre pour les modeurs, c&#39;est surement pas demain la veille que je vais m&#39;y mettre.

----------


## ducon

Je parie que par exemple, les bidouilleurs vont rendre les pex stockables sur un même serveur, comme ça se fait sur RtCW:ET, voire refaire la progression pour l’allonger, l’étendre et la modifier. Là, ça obligerait les poneys à jouer en équipe au lieu de chercher la progression immédiate.

----------


## kiloloan

Au faite, pour ceux qui veulent suivre le conseil de Boulon et acheter ce jeu à petit prix, sachez qu&#39;il est a petit prix  ::):  

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/3360129/En...rs/Product.html

28€ frais de port inclus, vous n aurez que le manuel en anglais, sinon, la version d&#39;instal est en multilangue (dont francais)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je parie que par exemple, les bidouilleurs vont rendre les pex stockables sur un même serveur, comme ça se fait sur RtCW:ET, voire refaire la progression pour l’allonger, l’étendre et la modifier. Là, ça obligerait les poneys à jouer en équipe au lieu de chercher la progression immédiate.


Ca c&#39;est possible, mais ils sont obligés de tester le jeu "en l&#39;état" et pas en imaginant l&#39;éventualité de futurs mods.


Bon sinon c&#39;est le même débat à chaque numéro, il y en a toujours qui ne sont pas d&#39;accord avec une note. Un test ca reste forcément subjectif, j&#39;aime certains jeux que d&#39;autres trouvent bien pourris (parfois dans CPC) et après ? Si je m&#39;amuse c&#39;est tout ce qui compte.
Il ne faut pas se contenter de lire la note il faut aussi lire le test et là on peut se rendre compte que certains défauts pour le testeur ne sont pas un problème pour le lecteur, que ca dépend des gouts, chacun est capable de se faire un avis. Enfin perso j&#39;achète pas bêtement tous les jeux qui ont un 8 ou plus.   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ash

> Ca c&#39;est possible, mais ils sont obligés de tester le jeu "en l&#39;état" et pas en imaginant l&#39;éventualité de futurs mods.
> Bon sinon c&#39;est le même débat à chaque numéro, il y en a toujours qui ne sont pas d&#39;accord avec une note. Un test ca reste forcément subjectif, j&#39;aime certains jeux que d&#39;autres trouvent bien pourris (parfois dans CPC) et après ? Si je m&#39;amuse c&#39;est tout ce qui compte.
> Il ne faut pas se contenter de lire la note il faut aussi lire le test et là on peut se rendre compte que certains défauts pour le testeur ne sont pas un problème pour le lecteur, que ca dépend des gouts, chacun est capable de se faire un avis. Enfin perso j&#39;achète pas bêtement tous les jeux qui ont un 8 ou plus.


J&#39;ai (enfin) pu lire ce fameux test hier soir, et je reconnais une chose, c&#39;est que le jeu est loin de se faire autant descendre que ce que je croyais. Finalement, j&#39;ai pas grincé des dents, même si je reste en désaccord avec ces critiques. Et au final je trouve que l&#39;ampleur de la polémique, à laquelle j&#39;ai vivement contribué, perd de sa raison d&#39;être. Mea Culpa.

----------


## Ragondin

Alors rendez-vous au numéro 159 pour de prochaines aventures. Mais tentez d&#39;améliorer le style de chaque côté, parce que j&#39;ai trouvé ça un peu nul comme débat.
D&#39;ailleurs je lui met 5/10.  ::happy2::  

Ptin depuis qu&#39;il a mit le lien pour QW à 28€, je me tate (mais j&#39;ai un mouchoir au cas ou)

----------


## Ash

> Alors rendez-vous au numéro 159 pour de prochaines aventures. Mais tentez d&#39;améliorer le style de chaque côté, parce que j&#39;ai trouvé ça un peu nul comme débat.
> D&#39;ailleurs je lui met 5/10.  
> 
> Ptin depuis qu&#39;il a mit le lien pour QW à 28€, je me tate (mais j&#39;ai un mouchoir au cas ou)


Allé poulet, viens me rejoindre  :;):

----------


## Erokh

> Alors rendez-vous au numéro 159 pour de prochaines aventures. Mais tentez d&#39;améliorer le style de chaque côté, parce que j&#39;ai trouvé ça un peu nul comme débat.
> D&#39;ailleurs je lui met 5/10.  
> 
> Ptin depuis qu&#39;il a mit le lien pour QW à 28€, je me tate (mais j&#39;ai un mouchoir au cas ou)


5/10?! mais c&#39;est un scandale! on voit bien que tu n&#39;y a participé que 3heures au plus, à ce débat!!  :^_^: 


Allez, vient donc avec les autres canard, histoire de chasser un peu d&#39;humain

----------


## Kob

Oué, super play.com, sauf qu&#39;il y&#39;a eu une grève des facteurs chez les rosbeefs, et que ça a foutu un bordel monstre dans l&#39;envoi des colis, résultat: ça fait quasi 20 jours que j&#39;attends le jeu...

M&#39;enfin, ça pas grave, y&#39;a TF2 à la place ^^

----------


## reveur81

> Là, il devrait voir autre chose...


Merci.

----------


## Ragondin

Boulon a fait un miracle pour ce numéro 158, c&#39;est la voie vers la canonisation  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Boulon a fait un miracle pour ce numéro 158, c&#39;est la voie vers la canonisation


Et où veux tu l&#39;envoyer à l&#39;aide d&#39;un canon ?   ::ninja::    (pas DMC merci).

----------


## XWolverine

> Ca c&#39;est possible, mais ils sont obligés de tester le jeu "en l&#39;état" et pas en imaginant l&#39;éventualité de futurs mods.


Comme Oblivion ?

----------


## orime

Moi je le trouve très bon ce numéro.

Ok j&#39;aime pas qu&#39;un des jeux que j&#39;adore se fasse défoncer et alors ? je rale par pour autant, chacun ses gôuts et pis voila   ::happy2::  

Moi avant la note je trouvais le jeu sympa et la démo m&#39;a occupé un petit moment quand même ! 

C&#39;est pas parceque le jeu a été noté 6/10 qu&#39;il est forcément pourrave ! 

Pour le test d&#39;Halo j&#39;en sais rien j&#39;ai juste joué 15minutes a la Fnac (je l&#39;ai pas trouvé super joli) mais c&#39;est l&#39;ambiance qui me botte, j&#39;avais adoré les 2 premiers et le dernier m&#39;a furieusement tenté mais bon j&#39;ai tout vendu pour mon pc mais si j&#39;avais toujours la 360 c&#39;est sur que je l&#39;aurais pris et pis voila.

J&#39;ai adoré des jeux que le presse avait plus ou moins défoncé (les Royaumes perdus sur GC, children of mana sur DS,...). Bon y&#39;a un risque mais quand j&#39;étais gamin je m&#39;en tappais l&#39;oreille de la Presse et j&#39;achetais les jeux a la boite ! Whaouuu Tombi sur PS1 ! Bref c&#39;est son propre avis qui compte avant tout. Bon maintenant ca évite d&#39;acheter des jeux de merde   ::lol::  

La démo de Jericho j&#39;ai adoré et pas de bol elle est un peu démontée mais c&#39;est pas grave j&#39;ai bien aimé point Raymond ! Pas pour ca que je l&#39;acheterais mais j&#39;ai mon avis dessus c&#39;est tout.

Bon bref je sais même plus quoi dire donc j&#39;arrete.

----------


## Killy

Ouais j&#39;ai envie de jouer les chieurs tien.
Rien de méchant, juste que je suis d&#39;accord avec ceux qui pensent qu&#39;un guide dans le test c&#39;est trop. Pas que ça me gene dans l&#39;absolu, en fait j&#39;aime bien quand ça prend pas trop de place comme les encadrés quoi, mais je suis plus pour les livrets. C&#39;est plus classe et en général bourré de dessins   ::wub::  
Je dirais même qu&#39;un HS consacré à ce genre de trucs, et d&#39;autres bien sur me ferait bien plus plaisir qu&#39;un Xième HS hardware.

----------


## Pelomar

Ce numéro était vraiment bon, d&#39;excellents test, de bonne news et une grille de mots croisé que j&#39;ai finit pour la première fois depuis que je lis cpc   ::wub::  


Non la seule chose qui m&#39;a dérangé c&#39;est ce coté "on est trop des rebelles, des oufs de la vie" de l&#39;édito. mais bon, personne n&#39;est pas parfait.



EDIT : YOUUHHHOU 2000 MESSAGES
non c&#39;est tout

----------


## Castor

> EDIT : YOUUHHHOU 2000 MESSAGES
> non c&#39;est tout


Y en a qui l&#39;ont scandé, ils ont eu des problèmes.

----------


## Ouaflechien

bon j&#39;ai lu (partiellement) les pages cultures.

j&#39;en profite pour dire 2-3 trucs sur Mad.

alors d&#39;abord "c&#39;était mieux avant!". voila ça c&#39;est fait. attention quand je dis avant je dis avant, genre années 50-60. celle qui influenca Gotlib pour la création de Fluide Glacial.
si vous avez l&#39;occasion de voir l&#39;oeuvre d&#39;Harvey Kurtzman alors profitez-en.

il y a eu dans les années 80 une série d&#39;album de BD en francais reprenant le meilleur de la meilleure époque de Mad. voir ici par exemple.



sinon le guide sur TF2 je ne l&#39;ai pas lu. c&#39;est grave?
la note d&#39;Halo 3 osef comme on dit dans les forums. il existe un remede?

et vive Slipman.

----------


## Threanor

> EDIT : YOUUHHHOU 2000 MESSAGES


YOUHOU reset !

----------


## DakuTenshi

> sinon le guide sur TF2 je ne l&#39;ai pas lu. c&#39;est grave?
> la note d&#39;Halo 3 osef comme on dit dans les forums. il existe un remede?
> 
> et vive Slipman.


Non mais c&#39;est interessant et ça m&#39;a donné envie de me mettre à TF2

Non mais c&#39;est pas grave

----------


## O.Boulon

> "C&#39;était mieux avant!"


C&#39;est clair, ça confine au sublime. 

Je vous conseille d&#39;ailleurs de claquer une vingtaine d&#39;euros dans Mad : the 50&#39;s qui relate à coup d&#39;exemples les débuts du magazine.

Trouvable à Paris chez Boitano...

----------


## Jolaventur

> Euh sinon, personne ne revient sur le test d&#39;halo 3 ?Ca rale pour un 6 a etqw, ca rale pour un 9 a tf 2, mais pas pour un 4 a halo 3 ? 
> Bande de pciste va !


parce que halo 1 2 ou 3 c&#39;est des merdes intergalactique

----------


## DakuTenshi

Fake, Halo 1 il est bien!

----------


## Biskuit

> C&#39;est clair, ça confine au sublime. 
> Trouvable à Paris chez Boitano...


Ca sublime le confini plutôt... slipman !!

Quand on donne une info intéressante,
on vérifie en deux trois clics sur pagesjaunes.fr
histoire de ne pas enduire en erreur le lecteur...   ::siffle::  

Pas BOITANO, mais *Brentano&#39;s*, 37 av Opéra 75002 PARIS
sinon, à un paté ( impérial ) de maison, chez *WH Smith*, 248 r Rivoli 75001 PARIS

MAD c&#39;est top, mangez zen !!!   ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé, si je suis passioné de danse sur glace... What would Brian Boitano do ?

----------


## Guest

> Hé, si je suis passioné de danse sur glace... What would Brian Boitano do ?


P&#39;tain, j&#39;y avais pensé mais j&#39;ai pas osé la faire...

----------


## EmBourBatoR

Par contre, excellent test de TF2 dans le 157 et upload direct sur steam, un pur bonheur de retrouver ses fondamentaux !!!

Pas lu le guide encore...

Provoc&#39; à deux balles effacée, on sort de dix pages de débat inutile, merci de ne pas relancer

----------


## Castor

> YOUHOU reset !


La boucle est bouclée.

----------


## Hardc000re

Juste pour dire que ça fait plaisir de lire des gens objectifs. Quand j&#39;ai dit à tout les gens que je croisais que Halo3 était bidon après y avoir joué à la Fnac personne m&#39;a cru. 

Sinon à la place de O.Boulon je n&#39;aurai tout simplement pas mis de note.

----------


## George Sable

> La boucle est bouclée.


On dirait bien.

----------


## Castor

> On dirait bien.


Ah ah ah tu t&#39;es fais plaisir hein mon salaud   ::rolleyes::

----------


## reveur81

> c&#39;est dingue, y&#39;a encore des nazes qui ralent ici au lieu de jouer à TF2...je comprends pas cette polémique à la mord moi le noeud, QW est une bouse notoire, j&#39;ai joué à la démo 10 mn et poubelle, alors que ça faisait un bail que je l&#39;attendais...
> 
> Par contre, excellent test de TF2 dans le 157 et upload direct sur steam, un pur bonheur de retrouver ses fondamentaux !!!
> 
> Pas lu le guide encore...


 Relance de flamewar spotted

----------


## Pelomar

> YOUHOU reset !


rien a cirer   ::): 





Spoiler Alert! 


enfoiré

----------


## EmBourBatoR

> Relance de flamewar spotted



Ben nan même pas, je passe de temps en temps sur le forum pour donner mon avis sur les numéros que j&#39;ai lu et y&#39;a toujours une polémique au sujet d&#39;un jeu testé, d&#39;une note attribuée...

Comme je l&#39;ai précisé plus haut, je l&#39;attendais avec plus ou moins d&#39;impatience, alors y jouer fut une "grosse" déception, je ne vais pas re-citer ici tout ses défauts, j&#39;ai autre chose à foutre...

Mais simplement dire que la venue de l&#39;outsider TF2, une arlésienne que j&#39;attendais sans trop y croire, m&#39;a redonner l&#39;envie de jouer, le gout des choses simple, comme une bonne grillade de Spy et autre "Gay" sniper dans un couloir exigu avec mon Pyro préféré par exemple, putain que c&#39;est bon...

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Ca sublime le confini plutôt... slipman !!
> 
> Quand on donne une info intéressante,
> on vérifie en deux trois clics sur pagesjaunes.fr
> histoire de ne pas enduire en erreur le lecteur...   
> 
> Pas BOITANO, mais *Brentano&#39;s*, 37 av Opéra 75002 PARIS
> sinon, à un paté ( impérial ) de maison, chez *WH Smith*, 248 r Rivoli 75001 PARIS
> 
> MAD c&#39;est top, mangez zen !!!


merci des infos. en plus j&#39;ai a nouveau envie. mais bon ca va pas être facile avec ces foutus greves.

----------


## kaldanm

Je suis d&#39;accord avec la note de Halo 3, pas parce que le jeu les vaut mais a cause de son contexte.

CE jeu sort annoncé comme la 8eme merveille, le renouveau du FPS, le Top Gun du multi... En tant que joueur je m&#39;attend a un jeu grandiose, plein de nouveauté de Gameplay, avec un scenario complexe qui constitura l&#39;apotheose d&#39;une trilogie.

Mais non. En fait le jeu, il faut bien le dire, n&#39;est qu&#39;un Halo 2.5. Le Graphisme gagne effectivement en finesse, mais rien de transcendant. Le mode 1 joueur fais penser à certains vieux FPS ou le couloir est de rigueur, avec des concepts de Timesink (se retapper plusieurs fois le meme passage).
Reste le multijoueur. Ce mode sauve l&#39;honneur et constitue tout l&#39;interet du jeu... c&#39;est du deathmatch à gogo, c&#39;est instinctif, brutal, rapide... Bref on s&#39;amuse. Mais pas plus que sur n&#39;importe quel FPS, voir meme que Halo 2 !

Alors effectivement, le jeu reste mieux que son predecesseur, mais il n&#39;a rien de plus. Et contrairement a certaines copies, il n&#39;en profite pas pour apporter une finition exemplaire, ou un avantage technologique, et c&#39;est vraiment dommage.

Concernant TF2, le dossier m&#39;a interessé. On connait l&#39;interet de la redac pour ce jeu donc la presence de ce dossier est comprehensible. C&#39;est interessant dans la lesure ou tout le monde n&#39;a pas acheté le jeu et que pour s&#39;y  lancer c&#39;est pratique de savoir qui fais quoi.
Et dans ce dossier ce qui transparait c&#39;est l&#39;interdependance des classes. A mettre en relation avec le test un peu plus tot de QWET ou, comme dans la demo, il est possible de jouer les rambos. 
C&#39;est justement cette interdependance qui fais l&#39;interet du jeu. Comme c&#39;est une obligation, tout le monde le fais (ou n&#39;apprecie pas le jeu et se barre). Du coup, caz joue en equipe, du coup on s&#39;amuse à plusieurs, du coup ca crée un lien social, du coup on joue "avec" et pas "contre". Dans ce cadre là le comptage des points est secondaire ; Le teamplay passe avant sinon à breve echeance c&#39;est la mort (ou le ban).
Et c&#39;est la la difference avec QWET : a moins de jouer qu&#39;avec des potes (auquel cas meme Alexandra Ledermann deviens interessant), TF2 reste plus fun car il donne plus la sensation d&#39;avoir accompli un boulot d&#39;equipe. Enfin ca n&#39;est que mon avis.


Sinon, Pour tout ceux qui n&#39;aiment pas ce dossier, il reste la possibilité d&#39;une bonne paire de ciseaux. ne gardez que les pages qui vous plaisent et offrez les autres a des amis defavorisés qui lisent la presse sponsorisée  ::lol::  . Un peu comme une demo de CPC, en fait. Si ils aiment ils achetent le mag complet.

----------


## Mesmefer

Moi ce qui m&#39;embete dans tous ca, c&#39;est que certain lecteur se permettent de dire quoi mettre dans un journal. On a jamais vu ca dans "Le monde, Voici ou Elle alors pourquoi canard pc se plierait a vos quatre volonté? parce que vous payez 3.80€? On se croirait dans un mmorpg ou tout le monde gueule par ce qu&#39;on a pas upgradé tel ou tel competence. Prenez le magazine comme il est, pas pour ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas avec ses défauts ou ses qualités ou quitter le. Rien vous oblige a l&#39;acheter que vous le kiffiez grave ou pas.

----------


## popov44

> Moi ce qui m&#39;embete dans tous ca, c&#39;est que certain lecteur se permettent de dire quoi mettre dans un journal. On a jamais vu ca dans "Le monde, Voici ou Elle alors pourquoi canard pc se plierait a vos quatre volonté? parce que vous payez 3.80€? On se croirait dans un mmorpg ou tout le monde gueule par ce qu&#39;on a pas upgradé tel ou tel competence. Prenez le magazine comme il est, pas pour ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas avec ses défauts ou ses qualités ou quitter le. Rien vous oblige a l&#39;acheter que vous le kiffiez grave ou pas.



Je suis d&#39;accord avec toi. Depuis quand les notes de CPC se révèlent suffisantes pour se faire un avis sur un jeu? Depuis le début du magazine, les notes ne peuvent s&#39;apprécier sans le commentaire qui va avec. Après chacun son opinion sur tel ou tel jeu. Si on aime les jeux bourrins et linéaires, on achète le jeu testé même s&#39;il a 5 ou 6 si on est en accord avec les commentaires (ou la démo). De la même manière je n&#39;achèterai pas certains jeux notés 9/10 par CPC car ils ne correspondent pas à ce que je veux dans un jeu vidéo. Gardez votre esprit critique et ne résumez pas la qualité d&#39;un jeu à sa note.
ça à le mérite d&#39;enflammer le forum, mais ces derniers temps,la remise en cause des notes, des critiques sont très fréquentes  ::(:

----------


## Sylvine

> Moi ce qui m&#39;embete dans tous ca, c&#39;est que certain lecteur se permettent de dire quoi mettre dans un journal. On a jamais vu ca dans "Le monde, Voici ou Elle alors pourquoi canard pc se plierait a vos quatre volonté? parce que vous payez 3.80€? On se croirait dans un mmorpg ou tout le monde gueule par ce qu&#39;on a pas upgradé tel ou tel competence. Prenez le magazine comme il est, pas pour ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas avec ses défauts ou ses qualités ou quitter le. Rien vous oblige a l&#39;acheter que vous le kiffiez grave ou pas.


En somme Canard PC tu l&#39;aime ou tu le quitte?
Ça me rapelle quelque chose...

----------


## Nyrius

Ma grande surface (un geant casino) a CPC en avant sur le rayon dans la categorie informatique  ::lol::  

il est a 5 min a pied donc ca va apart qui ont un peu en retard (2-3-4 jours) apres  ::ninja::  

Canard pc a les notes les plus objective je pense 
j&#39;aime canard pc je le garde  ::wub::  

un journal MMO ca peu etre sympa non ???

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Moi ce qui m&#39;embete dans tous ca, c&#39;est que certain lecteur se permettent de dire quoi mettre dans un journal. On a jamais vu ca dans "Le monde, Voici ou Elle alors pourquoi canard pc se plierait a vos quatre volonté? parce que vous payez 3.80€? On se croirait dans un mmorpg ou tout le monde gueule par ce qu&#39;on a pas upgradé tel ou tel competence. Prenez le magazine comme il est, pas pour ce qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas avec ses défauts ou ses qualités ou quitter le. Rien vous oblige a l&#39;acheter que vous le kiffiez grave ou pas.


a mon avis si tu avais l&#39;occasion de voir le courrier des lecteurs des journaux/magazines que tu cites tu verrais qu&#39;ils ont aussi des lecteurs leur demandant plus de ceci ou moins de cela. sans compter l&#39;argent qu&#39;ils dépensent en sondage sur le sujet. donc moi ça ne me choque pas. d&#39;un autre coté la rédac fait ce qu&#39;elle veut. la question étant quels sont les choix économiquement viable et lesquels ne le sont pas.

----------


## Mesmefer

non, un courrier des lecteurs ca n&#39;a rien a voir, essayez donc d&#39;envoyez un courrier avec une demande a la con et voyez si vous etes publies que je rigole.  Les sous entendus graveleux Sylvine tu te les gardes.
Le canard pc comme il est la il est tres bien. Je trouves que vous manquez singulierement de recule. La pluspart des tests sont tres objectifs sur le fond et si vous l&#39;avez pas remarqué,  alors revenez quand vous aurez apris a faire une synthese. Les journalistes avant de dire si ils aiment ou detestent personellement tel ou tel jeux travaillent toujours sur le fond leur articles. Pour preuve le test de Gringo si je me rappel sur le jeu de foot alors qu&#39;il n&#39;aime pas ce type de jeu (exactement comme moi :D).

Un jeu qui a une note de 6 est un jeu pour les accros du genre qui passeront sur les defauts du jeu. Ce type de jeu peut tres bien valoir un 8 sur 10 beaucoup plustard si la communeauté ou des patch bien placé ont corrigés le jeu initiale et canard pc le dit souvent a du potentiel mais gros gachis au moment du test. Le meilleur exemple pour moi c&#39;est le jeu vampire qui ne m&#39;avait passé au dessus de la tete a cause de la note mais mérité au moment de la sortie d&#39;un simple six qui s&#39;est révélé pour moi longtemps apres comme le meilleur rpg que j&#39;ai joué depuis ses dernieres années


A vous entendre on doit virer tout dans canard Pc pour mettre vos rubriques. Pas de news pour certains avec le net on a deja des news, pas de guides, les fans font deja des tutos, pas de recettes meme droles on est pas dans Elles, pas de test consoles meme si certain jeu ne viendront jamais sur votre Pc. Pas de rubrique cultures les geeks a part leurs pc rien d&#39;autre n&#39;existent. Les choix concernant le journal ont déja été evoqués par les createurs du journal et je suis 100% d&#39;accord avec eux. (meme si je fais jamais les mots croisés). Ben sinon on fait quoi? on parle de wow tout les numeros comme joystick pour etre sur de faire du chiffre a chaque fois?

----------


## Guest

Non, on met que de la pub, d&#39;ailleurs si il y avait que de la pub je m&#39;abonnerai tout de suite  ::P: igeon:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Non, on met que de la pub, d&#39;ailleurs si il y avait que de la pub je m&#39;abonnerai tout de suite igeon:


J&#39;ai d&#39;ailleurs été choqué par l&#39;absence de pub sur Halo 3 dans le dernier Cpc. J&#39;ai eu tout juste le temps d&#39;allumer la télé avant que le manque ne me transforme en marionnette tremblotante.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C&#39;est qui le mec qui chante Alan Stivell dans la bayday de Couly ? (qui d&#39;ailleurs a écrit "tant" dans la phrase _il est temps pour slipman d&#39;intervenir_ ::w00t::  Chocking !)

----------


## El Gringo

> C&#39;est qui le mec qui chante Alan Stivell dans la bayday de Couly ? (qui d&#39;ailleurs a écrit "tant" dans la phrase _il est temps pour slipman d&#39;intervenir_ Chocking !)


B&#39;un sait quasque coi il ait houx l&#39;oeuf pro-blême ? Quoique celui qui chante c&#39;est pas casque mais le menhir deplougastel aka Olivier Meunier, un gandiboy.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Gringo il aime se citer et répondre dans ses citations, c&#39;est un être unique

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> il ait houx l&#39;oeuf pro-blême ?


Une magnifique réponse me vient à l&#39;esprit. Tu sais, cette réponse en 3 lettres, à base de consonnes.
Tiens, là voilà qui est arrivée au bout de mes doigts. Je me dois de la retranscrire donc.


dtc.



Autre question (histoire de faire chuter le fort coefficient d&#39;inutilité de mon intervention -quoique...) : quand vous dites des blagues fortes amusantes à base de drôlerie rigolote du genre : "la note dépendra un peu des goodies qu&#39;on nous refilera lors du voyage de presse" (et là vous avez compris la question), c&#39;est quoi en général les gifts ? :mecquifaitgenreenplaçantdesmotsanglais:

----------


## O.Boulon

Moi j&#39;ai eu des ipods ripous, des serviettes de bain ripous, des posters ripous, des clefs usb ripous, des stylos fluorescents ripous, des pistolets à billes ripous, des sacs ripous, de tapis de souris ripous, une caisse de munitions pour mitrailleuse chouettos et une radio en plastique mou ripou mais bon c&#39;est pas mal pour ennuyer mes collègues...
Mais un certain mexicain a écopé d&#39;une jolie souris Razer, le fils de iench.

Dans tous les cas, ça dénote une connaissance absolument nullissime de la psyché du journaleux gonzo moyen : je suis déjà pas reconnaissant à mes parents de m&#39;avoir donné la vie et à mes patrons de m&#39;avoir donné ma chance, c&#39;est pas de la miroiterie et des tissus chatoyants qui vont m&#39;acheter.

PAr contre, si on m&#39;amène au Burger King, je mange ma carte de presse.

----------


## NitroG42

> PAr contre, si on m&#39;amène au Burger King, je mange ma carte de presse.


Et dans un sex shop ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et dans un sex shop ?


Quel intérêt quand on partage le bureau de Threanor...
Quoique Sexshop signifie Popper&#39;s qui lui signifie créativité augmentée pour 60% de la rédac.

SxE

----------


## NitroG42

Bon ben je sais quoi vous offrir pour le prochaine anniv de Canard PC.



Spoiler Alert! 


Vous pourrez trouver une utilité à Sonia  ::ninja::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Un Threanor ?

----------


## Super Menteur

> une caisse de munitions pour mitrailleuse chouettos


Pardon ???  ::o:  
Et la mitrailleuse était fournie avec ou déja utilisée pour tuer les journalistes qui avaient collé de sales notes ?
Et puis je pense que vu le test de Stranglehold vous avez pas du recevoir les flingues collectors envoyés aux magazines qui ont mis une bonne note au jeu  ::rolleyes::  Ca vous apprendra a pas être vendus

----------


## Sylvine

La boite de munition c&#39;est ArmA?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> PAr contre, si on m&#39;amène au Burger King, je mange ma carte de presse.


Hum, je commence à comprendre le nombre de message de Reyes   ::happy2::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan... 
Codename Panzer, je crois.

Arma le goodies, c&#39;était Arma et c&#39;était déjà pas mal.

----------


## Sylvine

Et avec TF2 vous avez reçu des figurines de toutes les classes pour lui mettre 9?
 ::siffle::  

 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, on aurait mis 10.

Nan, on aurait mis 10.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Et Halo 3 fallait vous envoyer quoi pour qu&#39;il ait 10?   :^_^:   ::XD::

----------


## Sylvine

> Et Halo 3 fallait vous env    oyer quoi pour qu&#39;il ait 10?


L&#39;armure du Master Chief avec son Wartog et une poupé gonflable Cortana.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Whores.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Et Halo 3 fallait vous envoyer quoi pour qu&#39;il ait 10?


Mettre le cd de Bioshock dans le boitier.

----------


## El Gringo

> Et puis je pense que vu le test de Stranglehold vous avez pas du recevoir les flingues collectors envoyés aux magazines qui ont mis une bonne note au jeu  Ca vous apprendra a pas être vendus


Nan on a eu un poster plastifié avec CPC dans les crédits   ::lol::  
Sinon j&#39;ai effectivement eu une souris razer qui tombait à point nommé pour remplacer ma cassée, mais à part ça rien de bien corruptant. Ah si, une grosse épée taille réelle et des kilos de t-shirts promotionnels pas bien discrets.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Nan on a eu un poster plastifié avec CPC dans les crédits   
> Sinon j&#39;ai effectivement eu une souris razer qui tombait à point nommé pour remplacer ma cassée, mais à part ça rien de bien corruptant. Ah si, une grosse épée taille réelle et des kilos de t-shirts promotionnels pas bien discrets.


Je suis convaincu que pour UT3 se prenne une bonne note à sa sortie les éditeurs devront t&#39;envoyer des strings avec des lances-roquettes dessus.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je suis convaincu que pour UT3 se prenne une bonne note à sa sortie les éditeurs devront t&#39;envoyer des strings avec des lances-roquettes dessus.


Nan je suis incorruptible et parfaitement équilibré donc moi les armes tu sais... Mais bon des meufs avec des lance-roquettes dans le string quand même...

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Mais bon des meufs avec des lance-roquettes dans le string quand même...


Ca doit être explosif en effet.

Tiens je viens d&#39;éclater de rire en voyant la note d&#39;Halo 3 !   ::XD::

----------


## Threanor

> Nan on a eu un poster plastifié avec CPC dans les crédits   
> Sinon j&#39;ai effectivement eu une souris razer qui tombait à point nommé pour remplacer ma cassée, mais à part ça rien de bien corruptant. Ah si, une grosse épée taille réelle et des kilos de t-shirts promotionnels pas bien discrets.


Ouais d&#39;ailleurs c&#39;est dégueulasse parce que c&#39;est moi qui me tape presque tous les voyages de presse à l&#39;étranger et j&#39;ai jamais autre chose que des clés USB et des t-shirts pourris.   ::cry::  
(Quoi, les ballades dans les villes au bout du monde, les restos et les hôtels 5 étoiles ça compte ?)

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Ouais d&#39;ailleurs c&#39;est dégueulasse parce que c&#39;est moi qui me tape presque tous les voyages de presse à l&#39;étranger et j&#39;ai jamais autre chose que des clés USB et des t-shirts pourris.   
> (Quoi, les ballades dans les villes au bout du monde, les restos et les hôtels 5 étoiles ça compte ?)




Spoiler Alert! 


Tant qu&#39;il y a des femmes...

  ::ninja::  

/Sors en courant.

----------


## Pelomar

> (Quoi, les ballades dans les villes au bout du monde, les restos et les hôtels 5 étoiles ça compte ?)


Et voila ; je suis jaloux   ::cry::

----------


## Snowman

> Pardon ???  
> Et la mitrailleuse était fournie avec ou déja utilisée pour tuer les journalistes qui avaient collé de sales notes ?
> Et puis je pense que vu le test de Stranglehold vous avez pas du recevoir les flingues collectors envoyés aux magazines qui ont mis une bonne note au jeu  Ca vous apprendra a pas être vendus


A veut   ::mellow::

----------


## El Gringo

> Ouais d&#39;ailleurs c&#39;est dégueulasse parce que c&#39;est moi qui me tape presque tous les voyages de presse à l&#39;étranger et j&#39;ai jamais autre chose que des clés USB et des t-shirts pourris.   
> (Quoi, les ballades dans les villes au bout du monde, les restos et les hôtels 5 étoiles ça compte ?)


Et les décalages horaire qui vont avec... Bon ben t&#39;as toujours été le chat noir et ça serait dégueulasse que ça change sans raison valable.
Bref, on a fait le tour de nos butins et ça n&#39;a jamais rapporté un point à quiconque, on peut passer à autre chose.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

/change de fiche

Qui domine qui, à la rédac ?

----------


## El Gringo

> /change de fiche
> 
> Qui domine qui, à la rédac ?


Tu te serais pas trompé de topic là ? C&#39;est celui du cpc 158 hein,pas les questions à la redac (qui peuvent aussi être intelligentes)...

----------


## Pelomar

Owned.



Sinon dans les anecdoctes de ce numéro, j&#39;ai plus de treize minutes a trouver comment "

Spoiler Alert! 


sesterces

" s&#39;écrivait.
Fou non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

Bonjour, je viens taper le scandale !

Non en fait Threanor a fait une petite erreur dans sa preview sur Moto GP&#39;07, je venait juste la préciser.
En fait il dit que Climax à commencé sa série en 2001 sur ps2, alors que c&#39;est complètement faux, il confond les deux séries Moto GP, une édité par Namco,  exclusive à la PS2, crée en 2001, et l&#39;autre série, développé par Climax, sorti sur Xbox et sur PC en 2002 (d&#39;ailleurs elle était sous-titré Ultimate Racing Technology), et qui d&#39;ailleurs bien meilleur que son alter ego ps2.
Voili voiloù, c&#39;était un post inintéressant que je tenais quand même à écrire (par ce que j&#39;aimais bien Moto Gp sur xbox).



ps : si Threanor se fait fouetter, j&#39;ai le droit de venir regarder ?  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Nan on a eu un poster plastifié avec CPC dans les crédits   
> Sinon j&#39;ai effectivement eu une souris razer qui tombait à point nommé pour remplacer ma cassée, mais à part ça rien de bien corruptant. Ah si, une grosse épée taille réelle et des kilos de t-shirts promotionnels pas bien discrets.


Et pour te moquer de Boulon parce qu&#39;il avait toujours une souris pourrie, t&#39;as mis du scotch dessus! Ahah j&#39;ai résolu l&#39;énigme, appellez moi Irene Adler  ::wub::

----------


## Snowman

Sinon ce matin j&#39;ai fait la recette de muffins. 

Alors comme j&#39;avais pas de nutella, j&#39;ai utilisé du Meli (les forumeurs belges verront de quoi je parle. Ou pas).

Mais c&#39;est vachement sympa l&#39;idée d&#39;une fiche recette, par contre ce serait bien de diversifier un peu au lieu des desserts ou pâtisseries   ::ninja::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Mais c&#39;est vachement sympa l&#39;idée d&#39;une fiche recette, par contre ce serait bien de diversifier un peu au lieu des desserts ou pâtisseries


Nan les patisseries c&#39;est bien parce c&#39;est bon et qu&#39;après t&#39;as la classe avec les filles.
Sauf avec les anorexiques.

----------


## Snowman

> Nan les patisseries c&#39;est bien parce c&#39;est bon et qu&#39;après t&#39;as la classe avec les filles.
> Sauf avec les anorexiques.


Pas faux   ::mellow::  

C&#39;est pour ça qu&#39;il faudrait diversifier avec des salades (pour les herbivores) ou d&#39;autres trucs...

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Pas faux   
> 
> C&#39;est pour ça qu&#39;il faudrait diversifier avec des salades (pour les herbivores) ou d&#39;autres trucs...


Bof, le tout c&#39;est de ne connaître que des gourmandes. Par contre faut avoir un mental super accroché : ce serait con que tu culpabilises si elle prennent du poids à cause de toi....   ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

> Bof, le tout c&#39;est de ne connaître que des gourmandes. Par contre faut avoir un mental super accroché : ce serait con que tu culpabilises si elle prennent du poids à cause de toi....


En même temps la recette de muffins est excellente, y&#39;a pas de raisons de culpabiliser   ::happy2::  

Et comme j&#39;ai enfin trouvé des myrtilles en conserve, la prochaine fois c&#39;est les pancakes.

Donc voilà, CPC un magazine qu&#39;il est bien parce qu&#39;il ne parle pas que de jeux vidéo. Merci les mecs   ::lol::

----------


## Pelomar

> avec des salades (pour les herbivores)


ca existe encore ca   ::blink::

----------


## Sylvine

> ca existe encore ca


C&#39;te caricature de jeune!

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Je confirme pour la recette de muffins: exellente ! Par contre comme l&#39;a dit Ackbar ça attire les nanas comme c&#39;est pas permis la bouffe, barricadez vous avant de les préparer !   ::XD::  ((le temps d&#39;en manger un ou deux   ::happy2::  )

----------


## El Gringo

Non, rien.
Attention : ce dérapage est réalisé par un modérateur professionnel. Ne faites pas ça à la maison.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Non, rien.
> Attention : ce dérapage est réalisé par un modérateur professionnel. Ne faites pas ça à la maison.


T&#39;as vraiment été traumatisé toi  ::mellow::  Fait gaffe "le polonais" sait se servir d&#39;un forum et de son arme  ::siffle::

----------


## jofission

Pour en revenir à la bouffe là (j&#39;ai trop la dalle), vous avez pas des recettes "spéciales" Cassoulet. C&#39;est trop bong le cassoulet avec les poix !   ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

> C&#39;te caricature de jeune!


Nan mais c&#39;est vrai en plus, je connais AUCUN végétarien.
Dommage, on pourrait bien rigoler   ::ninja::

----------


## jofission

Moi j&#39;ai songé à être végétarien, mais j&#39;aime trop le cassou.   ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ou alors la Gerboulade du Père Ducrasse.

_"Aveceuh la baveuh deuh gasteropodeuh, commeuh leuh feusait mon grand pèreuh."_

----------


## Guls

Bon, je l&#39;avoue, je n&#39;ai pas eu le courage (et encore moins le temps) de lire les 17 pages précédentes pour faire un rapide retour sur l&#39;édito du dernier numéro de CPC, en rapport avec Halo 3.

N&#39;ayant pas testé le truc, je suis globalement d&#39;accord avec ce qui a été dit. Une campagne de marketing très impressionnante pour un jeu qui ne l&#39;est pas vraiment. Concernant la presse vidéoludique citée par nos Canards, j&#39;aurai un point à relever. Globalement, en presse française, je ne lis plus que Canard PC, ayant délaissé les autres par trop de manque de qualité. Par contre, en presse étrangère, j&#39;ai généralement deux références: Wired, et Edge. Et cette fois, si je ne me trompe pas (vu le prix, je n&#39;ai pas lu les deux numéros en question), Wired et Edge encensent également Halo 3. Wired en faisait même la couverture en titrant *"The Game"*, et là, il y a quelquechose qui ne va plus. Où va-t-on si on ne peut plus avoir de références hein ? Je vous le demande ma bonne dame...

Que pense la rédac de tout ça, en particulier concernant les deux magazines cités ?

----------


## O.Boulon

1) Edition Anglo-saxonne : conception de l&#39;honneteté très différente de la nôtre.
2) Une très jolie maquette et l&#39;utilisation de mots compliqués comme Conceptuel et MetaGameplay n&#39;implique ni la compétence, ni la déontologie.

Edge, c&#39;est du vent pour bobos tendance paris match avec photoshoot d&#39;un vieux programmeur des années 90 en chemise de bucheron et Wired, c&#39;est nettement plus respectable, sauf en matière de jeux vidéo.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je ne sais plus si quelqu&#39;un a noté la coquille de Casque dans le test du Run&#39;N Drive Wireless. Les infos de fin de tour du périph sont fausse. Le prix est donné à 39€ dans le texte et 29€ à la fin et le site donné est Coolmaster.
Mais bon, une partie hardware sans les coquilles de Casque, ça n&#39;est plus une partie hardware par Casque.   ::wub::

----------


## Tink

> 1) Edition Anglo-saxonne : conception de l&#39;honneteté très différente de la nôtre.


HAN! J&#39;vais l&#39;dire!

----------


## getcha

> 1) Edition Anglo-saxonne : conception de l&#39;honneteté très différente de la nôtre.


En même temps, c&#39;est des roux qui ont subis highlander.

----------


## Ash

> 1) Edition Anglo-saxonne : conception de l&#39;honneteté très différente de la nôtre.
> 2) Une très jolie maquette et l&#39;utilisation de mots compliqués comme Conceptuel et MetaGameplay n&#39;implique ni la compétence, ni la déontologie.
> 
> Edge, c&#39;est du vent pour bobos tendance paris match avec photoshoot d&#39;un vieux programmeur des années 90 en chemise de bucheron et Wired, c&#39;est nettement plus respectable, sauf en matière de jeux vidéo.


Et CPC, un magazine écrasé par sa modestie...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## El Gringo

> Et CPC, un magazine écrasé par sa modestie...


Et Ash, un lecteur qui ne sait pas différencier Boulon de CPC...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ash

> Et Ash, un lecteur qui ne sait pas différencier Boulon de CPC...


Tu as raison. C&#39;est ce que je voulais dire.

EDIT : Mea culpa.
EDIT2 : D&#39;ailleurs je ne dis plus rien.

----------


## O.Boulon

En plus je dis pas qu&#39;on est meilleur, ni spécialement compétent. Pour la Déontologie, c&#39;est plus facile : on est pas assez gros pour être corrompu.

Je dis juste qu&#39;il faut faire la différence entre une jolie présentation sur papier glacé affligé d&#39;une très grosse prétention encouragée et célébrée par des lecteurs désireux de voir leur loisir reconnu comme une forme d&#39;art plutôt qu&#39;un honnête divertissement et un magazine de haute volée, intelligent et véritablement critique.

Désolé, mais tout ce qu&#39;on peut espérer aujourd&#39;hui d&#39;un mag&#39; de jeux vidéo, c&#39;est l&#39;honneteté et un peu de réflexion.

Désolé, encore, de ne pas croire aux "cahiers du cinéma du Jeu Vidéo", ni aux trucs fumeux et pseudo-intellectuels.


Tant que j&#39;y pense, ça serait pas mal de lancer un topic là-dessus. Sur le magazine qu&#39;on serait en droit d&#39;espérer en tant que joueur de jeu vidéo un peu malin.

----------


## ducon

> joueur de jeu vidéo un peu malin.


Ça existe, ça ?  ::happy2::

----------


## Thunder

Courage Boulon, elle viendra la corruption, c&#39;est qu&#39;une question de temps   ::happy2::

----------


## Nyrius

bientot tout le monde se battra pour avoir une super note de canard pc  !!!! 
 ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> bientot tout le monde se battra pour avoir une super note de canard pc  !!!!


C&#39;est pas dur, du poppers pour toute la rédac, et un quick pour Boulon.

----------


## Hardc000re

> Sur le magazine qu&#39;on serait en droit d&#39;espérer en tant que joueur de jeu vidéo un peu malin.


C&#39;est Canard Pc qui me vient à l&#39;esprit.

----------


## NitroG42

> C&#39;est Canard Pc qui me vient à l&#39;esprit.


J&#39;allais dire la même chose, mais à force de lécher le derrière des gens, on finit par se salir la langue.
@Cette remarque carbure au Quick !@

----------


## Ouaflechien

> C&#39;est Canard Pc qui me vient à l&#39;esprit.


fayot.


sinon d&#39;accord avec le fait que &#39;les cahiers du jeu vidéo&#39; c&#39;est ridicule. mais (oui il y a un mais sinon ce n&#39;est pas drole) cela n&#39;empeche pas d&#39;avoir (même si ce n&#39;est que de temps en temps) une approche sérieuse du sujet (une petite parenthese pour le plaisir).

----------


## Hardc000re

> fayot.


Non, réaliste. Ils font leur boulot correctement et c&#39;est pour ça que j&#39;achete Canard Pc et plus Joystick.

----------


## Pelomar

C&#39;est quoi "les cachiers du jeu vidéo"   ::blink::  

:mecquivapasserpourungroscon:

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C&#39;est quoi "les cachiers du jeu vidéo"   
> 
> :mecquivapasserpourungroscon:


Une comparaison entre "les cahiers du cinéma" et la presse vidéoludique qui s&#39;en rapproche par son style.

----------


## Snowman

Bin personellement, je considère les jeux vidéo plus qu&#39;un simple divertissement vu que certains jeux offrent des thématiques très matures, abordées de façon intelligente comme la saga Silent Hill, System Shock/ BioShock, Deus Ex, Metal Gear Solid...

Mais ça m&#39;empêche pas de m&#39;éclater sur des jeux comme Resident Evil 4 qui a un scénar bien pourrave (mais une mise en scène de fôôôôôôôlie) ou God Of War 2 qui allie scénario "intelligent", mise en scène dantesque et action jouissive.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bin personellement, je considère les jeux vidéo plus qu&#39;un simple divertissement vu que certains jeux offrent des thématiques très matures, abordées de façon intelligente comme la saga Silent Hill, System Shock/ BioShock, Deus Ex, Metal Gear Solid...


Déjà rien qu&#39;en citant Metal Gear Solid, et sa philosophie de comptoir érigée en argument de vente, tu sabordes ton énumération et ton argumentation.
Le jeu vidéo ça peut être plus qu&#39;un simple divertissement : ça peut être un divertissement de qualité.
Après y voir de l&#39;art, c&#39;est du voeu pieu : y a plus de Mattéi que de Cronemberg dans le milieu, même et surtout chez ceux qui jouent les messies.
Avant d&#39;avoir des auteurs, j&#39;aimerais bien qu&#39;on ait déjà des faiseurs tout juste honnêtes, pas plus. 

Faut juste arrêter dés qu&#39;on nous balance une référence dans un jeu ou une pensée légèrement plus construite que d&#39;habitude,de sauter sur place en hurlant "ça y est, ça y est, on est le huitième art". Parce que c&#39;est effarant et que ça dénote juste un besoin de reconnaissance exagérée de la part d&#39;une population qui justement a très rarement fait l&#39;effort de ce colter avec la littérature, la musique, la peinture et une partie du cinéma.

Ok, Bioshock a entr&#39;ouvert la voie, en démontrant les limites et les contraintes d&#39;un jeu "d&#39;auteur", avec un propos construit et un soin maniaque apportée à toutes les facettes. Mais je doute que les gars d&#39;Irrational soient partis dans l&#39;optique de faire un "jeu d&#39;auteur", une oeuvre d&#39;art. Ils ont tout simplement cherché à faire le meilleur jeu possible et un jeu qui leur parle à eux, qui reflète ce qui les travaillent.

Coup de bol, ils sont doués. 
Un jeu dévéloppé dans l&#39;optique de devenir une oeuvre d&#39;art, ça donne David Cage&#39;s Farheneit.

Ah ah.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ok, Bioshock a entr&#39;ouvert la voie, en démontrant les limites et les contraintes d&#39;un jeu "d&#39;auteur", avec un propos construit et un soin maniaque apportée à toutes les facettes. Mais je doute que les gars d&#39;Irrational soient partis dans l&#39;optique de faire un "jeu d&#39;auteur", une oeuvre d&#39;art.


Avec le coup de la franchise il y a cependant de fortes chances que ça devienne le Stephen King du jeu vidéo.  ::|:

----------


## PrinceGITS

> *argumentaire jeux vidéo <> art*


Et les petits jeux en flash conceptuels ?
Tu avais même testé un jeu dans un CPC... Mariage, je crois.

C&#39;est dans quelle catégorie ? Art interactif ou jeu artistique ?

----------


## montou

Je n&#39;ai pas passé en revu les 19 pages mais suis-je le seul Belge abonné à m&#39;etre fait entuber par la poste sur ce 158 ?

----------


## getcha

> blabla de merde sur un jeu de merde


En même temps quand vous testez des jeux avec un vrai potentiel artistique, au dela même du ludique, vous lui reprochez de ne plus être "fun" ou "jouable", vous sortez d&#39;obscurs jargon comme "gameplay", etc... Et dès qu&#39;un mec un peu en marge de vos opinions, en marge de la société même trouve que ce jeu est poétique, vous lui collez une étiquette et vous moquez (guy?) de lui gentiment "quel connard" alors que c&#39;est un doux reveur, un mec qui voit dans le bullet time un moyen de sortir de la réalité oppressante et monotone. 

Bref, vous faite de vos choix la ligne a suivre du parti et vous envoyez les poêtes se faire foutre.

----------


## banja

"le poête a toujours raison... lalala.. que l&#39;horizooooon.. lalala.. et le joystick est l&#39;avenir de l&#39;hoooo-me"

----------


## Snowman

> Ok, Bioshock a entr&#39;ouvert la voie, en démontrant les limites et les contraintes d&#39;un jeu "d&#39;auteur", avec un propos construit et un soin maniaque apportée à toutes les facettes. Mais je doute que les gars d&#39;Irrational soient partis dans l&#39;optique de faire un "jeu d&#39;auteur", une oeuvre d&#39;art. Ils ont tout simplement cherché à faire le meilleur jeu possible et un jeu qui leur parle à eux, qui reflète ce qui les travaillent.
> 
> Coup de bol, ils sont doués. 
> Un jeu dévéloppé dans l&#39;optique de devenir une oeuvre d&#39;art, ça donne David Cage&#39;s Farheneit.
> 
> Ah ah.


Exact, si BioShock est réussi, c&#39;est parce que l&#39;idée d&#39;offir un questionnement n&#39;a pas sous-déterminé le développement, au contraire c&#39;est en développant l&#39;univers qu&#39;ils se sont rendus compte que ne pas inclure un début de réflexion sur l&#39;homme, le pouvoir...serait une erreur.

Après oui la plupart des "jeux d&#39;auteurs" sont comme les "flims d&#39;auteurs" : des escroqueries intellectuelles.

Par contre pour la référence à Cronenberg, s&#39;il pouvait s&#39;inspirer de ses flims des  années 70-80 et éviter soigneusement _Crash_ et _Spider_  ::ninja::  

Mais il faut avoir qu&#39;un petit Bruno Mattéi ça n&#39;a jamais fait de mal : entre 1 partie d&#39;Oblivion et 1 de Company Of Heroes, un p&#39;tit Serious Sam c&#39;est con mais mais ça défoule   ::lol::

----------


## Tink

> En même temps quand vous testez des jeux avec un vrai potentiel artistique, au dela même du ludique, vous lui reprochez de ne plus être "fun" ou "jouable", vous sortez d&#39;obscurs jargon comme "gameplay", etc... Et dès qu&#39;un mec un peu en marge de vos opinions, en marge de la société même trouve que ce jeu est poétique, vous lui collez une étiquette et vous moquez (guy?) de lui gentiment "quel connard" alors que c&#39;est un doux reveur, un mec qui voit dans le bullet time un moyen de sortir de la réalité oppressante et monotone. 
> 
> Bref, vous faite de vos choix la ligne a suivre du parti et vous envoyez les poêtes se faire foutre.


T&#39;as lu l&#39;article sur marriage par exemple?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et les petits jeux en flash conceptuels ?
> Tu avais même testé un jeu dans un CPC... Mariage, je crois.
> 
> C&#39;est dans quelle catégorie ? Art interactif ou jeu artistique ?


Par contre, comme le dit O.B. un topic dédié à cette réflexion serait pas mal mais peut être sujet aux trolls/prises de position/engueulades (ne rayer aucune mention).   :<_<:

----------


## Snowman

> Par contre, comme le dit O.B. un topic dédié à cette réflexion serait pas mal mais peut être sujet aux trolls/prises de position/engueulades (ne rayer aucune mention).


Y&#39;en a déjà un je crois   ::ninja::  

Bref pour en revenir au numéro 158, la recette est excellente et cette idée l&#39;est aussi, mais si vous pouviez diversifier.

Et franchement, je regrette pas le passage bi-mensuel : on sent que les jeux sont testés plus en détail, y&#39;a une section sur le jeu en ligne, l&#39;idée du On Y Joue Encore est excellente, plus de tests matos...

Oui c&#39;est un peu HS mais depuis le temps que je voulais le dire   ::happy2::

----------


## jofission

OUI

----------


## crazycow

> Ok, Bioshock a entr&#39;ouvert la voie, en démontrant les limites et les contraintes d&#39;un jeu "d&#39;auteur", avec un propos construit et un soin maniaque apportée à toutes les facettes. Mais je doute que les gars d&#39;Irrational soient partis dans l&#39;optique de faire un "jeu d&#39;auteur", une oeuvre d&#39;art. Ils ont tout simplement cherché à faire le meilleur jeu possible et un jeu qui leur parle à eux, qui reflète ce qui les travaillent.


hum c&#39;est juste qu&#39;avoir une "démarche artistique" ne fait pas une oeuvre d&#39;art au final...

----------


## Rédé

> hum c&#39;est juste qu&#39;avoir une "démarche artistique" ne fait pas une oeuvre d&#39;art au final...


Ben surtout quand le but n&#39;est pas de faire une oeuvre d&#39;art, mais un jeu.

----------


## O.Boulon

Embête pas mister Lapalisse...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bien aimé le test dent dure sur Halo 3 ^^

Ca change, surtout qu&#39;Edge m&#39;a bien déçu en lui collant un 10/10   ::blink::

----------


## Nyrius

> Bien aimé le test dent dure sur Halo 3 ^^
> 
> Ca change, surtout qu&#39;Edge m&#39;a bien déçu en lui collant un 10/10



super test d&#39;halo 3 j&#39;ai fait lire ca a quelque "fanboy" (copyright boulon) il son degoute et il m&#39;on sortit "c&#39;est un jaloux le testeur car il aime pas"  ::ninja::  

enfin comme tout le monde il c&#39;est incline devant la puissance marketing de microsoft  ::ninja::  
Seul cpc et boulon resiste  ::lol::

----------


## jofission

Ouais le dernier rempart contre l&#39;ultra-impérialisme-néo-libéral !!!!!    ::lol::  

Et après plus rien ....   ::cry::

----------


## NitroG42

Tiens aussi j&#39;ai failli oublier, demain je vais m&#39;acheter halo 3, et peut être the darkness ou un autre jeu exclusif 360 qu&#39;est bien.

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Moi jl&#39;aime bien ce numéro 158 depuis que j&#39;ai remarqué que j&#39;avais mon pseudo dedans.   ::w00t::  (dans le dossier team fortress, sur une tite capture d&#39;un écran de scores  ::happy2::  merci ackboo ! -même si je sais qu&#39;au fond tu voulais juste te la péter en affichant tes 4 ou 5 dominations   ::XD:: - )

----------


## Djal

Ca y est je l&#39;ai acheté aujourd&#39;hui   ::ninja::

----------


## rackboy

Tiens un retour sur votre test de d&#39;HALO 3
http://www.gamepro.fr/actualites/203...o-3-canard-pc/

Querelle de clocher?

----------


## NitroG42

On sait...
http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...howtopic=15136
http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...howtopic=15135

----------


## rackboy

> On sait...
> http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...howtopic=15136
> http://www.canardplus.com/forums/ind...howtopic=15135


Et on sait que ça concerne le CPC 158...  ::wub::

----------


## DakuTenshi

Y ont rien compris à l&#39;ambiance de CPC s&#39;tout

----------

